#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-22
<magu42> libertcharrua, como andas?
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 como termino el asunto ayer?
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> se fueron enseguida?
<magu42> la ultima charla fue la mejor!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja era de esperarse
<magu42> nahhhhh
<magu42> nos fuimos para  la ultima , no dabamos más
<PabloRubianes> y la de video?
<PabloRubianes> mal?
<PabloRubianes> fue muy largo aparte
<magu42> no habia un video como tal
<magu42> era sobre edicion de video
<magu42> daniel la aprovechó
<PabloRubianes> ahhh bien
<magu42> la ultima era algo sobre c y python 
<PabloRubianes> si creo que si
<magu42> ya era mucho , teniamos el cerebro detonado :-)
<magu42> despues del biotecnologo informatico !!!
<magu42> fué un antes y un después  jajaja
<libertcharrua> buenas noches gente como andas magu42  que dice PabloRubianes 
<magu42> libertcharrua, saliste temprano hoy?
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, todo bien
<libertcharrua> hoy trabaje d emañana 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si eso fue detonante
<libertcharrua> y mañana tengo libre
<magu42> jajaja sip
<libertcharrua> me perdí algo muy bueno por lo que se ve
<magu42> libertcharrua, estas bacán
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, el python day
<magu42> 10 horas a puro python
<libertcharrua> ah era en terreno físico?
<libertcharrua> ahí en la capital?
<magu42> si, en el Latu
<libertcharrua> yo hoy encare a ahcer un script para ir aprendiendo o sea arranque repasar manuales de script sjejje
<magu42> libertcharrua, tengo en casa los del curso de Beini , si quieres te los mando
<libertcharrua> quiero hacer uno que copie arhivos .rar de un directorio cree otro directorio los pegue los descopmprima y luego borrre los .rar
<libertcharrua> ah dale
<magu42> cuando llegue te los mando libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> a propósito los de linuxeslibre hicieron una web
<libertcharrua> eh donde andas?
<libertcharrua> como estás saliendo ahora en irc
<magu42> en lo de mi suegra :-(
<libertcharrua> ah le copaste le pc o llevas laptop?
<magu42> todas mujeres y niñas un envole
<magu42> notebook
<libertcharrua> jaja para mi son lo mismo
<libertcharrua> notebook que laptop
<ratman_> una pregnta magu42 como accedo remotamente en linux
<magu42> si creo que son lo mismo
<libertcharrua> salvo las netbook que se que son mas chicas
 * ratman_ hehe que malo soy 
<magu42> ratman trollea a magu  jajaja
<libertcharrua> jjajajaja ratman_ somos pocos y nos conocemos
<ratman_> jajaa
<ratman_> es algo por lo de ayer
<magu42> ratman_, justo que estas , disculpame  ayer
<ratman_> pense que me pegaria 
<ratman_> jejee
<libertcharrua> aunque ud nose acuerde de mi yo estreche su mano tres veces  a sido un honor
<magu42> me saque como un nabo
<ratman_> na ni a palo 
<ratman_> no hace falta
<libertcharrua> uuuuu
<ratman_> venia el pinta 
<libertcharrua> cuenten cuenten jaja
<ratman_> a hacer un examen 
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> y eso que yo fui el que te avisó por mp y después entré yó , que gil
<ratman_> supongo que el chico MS 
<ratman_> se pensaba superior o no se
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> ya estubo el jueves con lo mismo
<magu42> PabloRubianes, se debe acordar
<ratman_> supongo que cuando le comense a nombrar gente de MS
<ratman_> no sabia que decir
<ratman_> jejejee
<magu42> y vos le dabas de comer todavia ratman_  jaja
<ratman> y bue 
<ratman> me gusta esas cosas
<ratman> siempre me salen bien 
<ratman> soy medio rata
<magu42> a la una Am 
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> que paso jajajaa hay logs?
<ratman> algueien que entro haciendo preguntas
<magu42> libertcharrua, si hay pero mejor ni te digo , me dá verguenza
<ratman> y uno se da cuenta cuando es por saber o no 
<PabloRubianes> ratman, te acordas del nick?
<ratman> mbbd
<libertcharrua> si ratman 
<ratman> o alg oasi 
<magu42> pero ratman estaba aburrido y le dió letra
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<libertcharrua> y que preguntava jeje
<ratman> en si no quice darme a torcer
<magu42> si mbbd y el jueves newuser
<PabloRubianes> ratman, vos te compraste un tablet bq?
<ratman> el problema del pibe es
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> tas confome?
<ratman> que yo fui admin win 4 años
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> newuser no era troll era que no sabia nada
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<ratman> sip bastante aunque ahora no tengo 3g
<PabloRubianes> ratman, cual te compraste?
<ratman> la davinci
<ratman> antes tenia la que tenia 3g
<magu42> ta lindo ese chiche de ratman . jugas moviendo el tablet 
<ratman> la cambie porque el mico y memoria era mejor 
<PabloRubianes> si a mi me gustaria la de 8.4
<ratman> y corria algunas cosas mas y era actualizable a android 3.0
<PabloRubianes> pero es peor en especificaciones
<PabloRubianes> la darwin
<PabloRubianes> aparte viene con el 2.1 media desastre
<magu42> ratman, era el need for speed el que inclinabas el tablet y movia el auto?
<ratman> yo la que tenia antes era la verne
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> sp 
<ratman> sip
<magu42> ta bueno , y eso que no soy gamer
<ratman> pero bueno la verdad esperba que mbbd entrara
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> tenia ganas de pelear un poco mas
 * ratman holaaa
 * ratman aaaa silencio 
<magu42> jaja
<SergioMeneses> ratman, pong
<magu42> ratman, esperalo  , ya vá a caer , y te lo regalo todo para vos jajaja
<ratman> jej 
 * ratman ss sino le mandare un mail 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> por mi parte un /ignore nickdeldia  y listo
<ratman> no quieres el mail jeje
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> asi hablas con el 
<magu42> seguro!!!
<magu42> ni de regalo , puedo explicarle a alguien que no sabe nada de nada , con mucho gusto , lo he hecho acá varias veces , pero uno que sabe no me lo banco
<libertcharrua> volvi
<libertcharrua> me duekle el estómago de tantor eirme
<libertcharrua> reirme*
<magu42> :-(
<libertcharrua> che magu42  ¿como se configura adsl en ubuntu¿?
<magu42> ahhh  bueno , hoy me agarraron pa la joda 
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> jjaja estas de turno
<magu42> ya veo
<libertcharrua> elige eso o la suegra
<libertcharrua> a popósito 
<libertcharrua> estoy estudiando métodos anti troll
<libertcharrua> han visto las erie dexter en showtime?
<libertcharrua> me al estoy viendo por internet voy en la tercera temporada
<libertcharrua> jejjeje buen sistema no les parece?
<magu42> ni idea libertcharrua  linkee  joven!
<magu42> metodos anti troll 
<libertcharrua> http://www.series21.com/dexter/
<libertcharrua> el método dexter jjaja
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> grax
<libertcharrua> o sea nada de informatica
<mbbc> buenas noches!
<ratman> holas mbbc 
<libertcharrua> buenas mbbc 
<mbbc> descansaste ratman?
<ratman> ahi algo 
<ratman> y alli 
<mbbc> bien de bien
<mbbc> ya entrando de a poco en este world
<ratman> :)
<ratman> de ahi a ver anime 
<ratman> jejeje
 * ratman ojo con el lado oscuro 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jeje
<merchus2> holas!
<magu42> hola merchus2 
<libertcharrua> buenas merchus2 
<merchus2> como andas magu42!
<merchus2> hola libert
<libertcharrua> hola merchus2 
<libertcharrua> merchus2: es diminiutivo de mercedes? me suena a eso
<magu42> bien y vos merchus2 ?
<merchus2> como les trata el frio?
<merchus2> si es mercedes mi nombre
<ratman> frio
<ratman> que frio 
<libertcharrua> sii frioo brr
<PabloRubianes> merchus2, ojo con libertcharrua que siempre anda de levante :P
<magu42> merchus2,  ingieneria quimica , o quimica?
<libertcharrua> mentira 
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<merchus2> ingenieria quimica
<magu42> ahi va
<libertcharrua> soy sacerdote catolico no puedo andar de levante
<magu42> o sea el basico de ingieneria  si o si 
<merchus2> libert sos sacerdote??
<libertcharrua> ya vuelvo toca reiniciar el router
<libertcharrua> no mentira merchus2 
<merchus2> si magu 
<merchus2> jajajaja ok
<merchus2> se fue el libert!
<magu42> merchus2, y tu ubuntu sigue bien?
<merchus2> si si pasando el frio polar
<magu42> jeje
<merchus2> tengo mas ropa que un astronauta
<magu42> jaja 
<PabloRubianes> si hace frio che
<merchus2> yo queria que nevara!!
<ratman> pues en el latu callo granizo 
<ratman> eje
<merchus2> granizo
<merchus2> ??
<ratman> sip como a las 2
<ratman> y algo 
<magu42> todos quietitos en el comedor nadie queria ir a la sala
<ratman> jeje
<merchus2> jajajajajaja
<magu42> habia que cruzar el estacionamiento y nadie se movia  jeje
<merchus2> y como estuvo el latu?
<magu42> y ratman que te fuiste al mac donalds , te agarró en el camino?
<magu42> muy bueno merchus2 
<magu42> pero medio largo
<magu42> 10 horas de python de golpe , es como mucho 
<merchus2> uuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyy
<merchus2> es sobre dosis de python
<libertcharrua> volvi com están
<merchus2> bien liber
<libertcharrua> me alegro
<magu42> que le andarás haciendo al router para tener que reiniciarlo
<libertcharrua> mirando dexter en megavideo
<magu42> ahhhh  para cambiar la ip
<libertcharrua> 72 minutos te deja si no tienes cuenta premium
<magu42> ahi va
<libertcharrua> satamente
<merchus2> es una joda eso de los 72 min
<libertcharrua> y me miro unos cuanto capítulos por dia
<merchus2> ...
<libertcharrua> demasiado que puedes ver series completas
<ratman> no tava adentro ya
<libertcharrua> sin paghar tv cable
<ratman> dexter
<ratman> um que era eso una serie
<ratman> yo ando como siempre viendo anime jeje
 * ratman jeje
<libertcharrua> voy por la tercer temporada ratman 
<merchus2> mejor the big bang theory
<libertcharrua> no te hagas que me saliste con el lado oscure jaja
<merchus2> :P
<libertcharrua> esa mire algunos también merchus2 
<libertcharrua> ratman: no te hagsas el tonto que me saliste hoy con el aldo oscuro jaja
<libertcharrua> uy el lado oscuro atacó mis dedos
 * libertcharrua procede a comerse un refuerzo de chorizo con café
<merchus2> que es el lado osucuro?
<libertcharrua> en la serie dexter el aldo oscuro del protagonista que es su lado mas real
<libertcharrua> lado*grrrr
<merchus2> aaaahhh ok
<merchus2> si si XD
<libertcharrua> es un inofensivo asesino en serie
<merchus2> y bueno...  si es inofensivo
<merchus2> jjajaja
<merchus2> solo mire la primera temporada
<merchus2> despues me enganche con house
<libertcharrua> esa tambien me gusto
<merchus2> pero en esta ultima temporada que se puso de novia con la 
<merchus2> jefa perdio el entusiasmo
<libertcharrua> lo ultimo que vi fue que estava en un psiquatrico
<merchus2> esa es la temporada anterior
<merchus2> ahora esta mas "normal"
<libertcharrua> aburrido dices jaja
<merchus2> jajajajaja seee
<merchus2> che les conte que termine istalando el amule?
<merchus2> funciona de maravilla
<PabloRubianes> merchus2, eso no se cuenta :P
<PabloRubianes> igual bien por vos que estas haciendo un respaldo de internet... esta bueno dar una mano en eso
<merchus2> por??? ponme a corriente :P
<libertcharrua> obviamente espara distribuir material libre
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<merchus2> sin duda!
<libertcharrua> sin violar copirighht
<merchus2> es compartir
<merchus2> es para autoconsumo
<merchus2> no hace mal a nadie...
<libertcharrua> en you tube miren los videos de david bravo un capo el loco ese
<libertcharrua> es un abogado qued efiende los derechos de las rede p2p
<libertcharrua> en españa
<libertcharrua> y todo un personaje mediático también
<merchus2> lo voy a ver
<merchus2> nos quieren sacar la libertad...
<libertcharrua> es que estoi es muy nuevo aun y muy veloz
<libertcharrua> las leyes se mueven a paso de tortuga
<libertcharrua> y las empresas que manejan artes auditivas y audiovisuales también
<merchus2> tenes razon
<merchus2> y bueno aparte me estoy armando para la noche de la nostalgia
<libertcharrua> cierto se buiene
<merchus2> y hay que conseguir esos buenos temas
<merchus2> por suerte me voy pa mi casa
<libertcharrua> anoche me descargué la discografia de los beatles
<libertcharrua> y ya la tenia en una memoria sd jaja
<libertcharrua> no la encontrava hasta hoy
<merchus2> uuuuu buena esa
<libertcharrua> la que si perdi fue la de queen
<merchus2> yo hice un mejunje de todo, rock, pop, hasta cumbia
<libertcharrua> ah si
<libertcharrua> esa cosa monoritmica de colombia
<merchus2> si si 
<merchus2> pasa que a que es para compartir y si le pones solo AC DC se mueren
<libertcharrua> jajjaja
<libertcharrua> van a salir algun boliche o una fiesta aprticular?
<merchus2> a boliche
<merchus2> pero hay que hacer previa
<merchus2> ustedes salen?
<libertcharrua> yo pienso ir al cafe 703 acá en san carlos
<libertcharrua> no ese estos que harán
<libertcharrua> a lo mejor se ponen a iinstalar el kernel orignal de linus torbalds
<merchus2> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, eso es nostalgia
<PabloRubianes> sino tengo el cd del 8.04
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ayer fui un gil estabamos diciendo como se llamaba la 8.04 y yo tenia la remera con todos los nombres
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<merchus2> jajajajajajaja
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> y yo te vi que tenias la remera y no me dí cuenta :-(
<merchus2> es muy gracioso
<mbbc> buenas noches
<mbbc> que pasen bien, me voy retirando!
<merchus2> chaus que descances
<merchus2> mbbc
<merchus2> bueno gente me retiro, mañana dia de Facultad tempranito
<merchus2> que pasen bien 
<merchus2> :)
<PabloRubianes> slaudos
<PabloRubianes> si yo voy a ver si me voy a dormir tambien
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> uhh se fueron en masa
<magu42> libertcharrua, me voy a casa ,cuando llegue te mando los archivos de bash
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ te mandé los archivos hace un rato
<libertcharrua> graciassss
<libertcharrua> perdon
<libertcharrua> dexter es absorbente jaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> todavia no lo via . mañana voy a ver alguno
<libertcharrua> como estuvo la visita a la familia politica
<magu42> menos mal que llevo la note sino me dá un ataque
<libertcharrua> no era pa qeu lo vieras eh salvo que te halla interesado ser un asesino en serie jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> siempre hay que ver todo , después decidir
<libertcharrua> jejej 
<libertcharrua> tengomiedo de decir esto pero quien no soño matar a alguien
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> algun politico por ejemplo
<magu42> espero que nadie conteste.....
<magu42> uhh 
<magu42> no dés ideas!!!
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<libertcharrua> y que vas hacer el 24
<libertcharrua> te vas con la señora de pachanga?
<magu42> nada , nunca salgo ese dia
<magu42> cualquier dia menos ese
<magu42> no me gusta que me roben
<libertcharrua> jeje la noche que salen las momias a desenpolvarse
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> aah esta peligrosa la cosa
<magu42> y tengo toda la musica en del plata todo el dia 
<magu42> desde hoy hasta el 24
<magu42> hasta en la tv estan pasando oldies
<magu42> Del Plata Fm 95.5
<libertcharrua> si solia oirse por acá hace años hasta la invasión de fms
<libertcharrua> y cerró la única que me gustaba
<libertcharrua> x fm 
<magu42> cuando le da la gana de andar está acá http://64.22.101.50:7920/listen.pls
<libertcharrua> o creo que cerró hace años no se
<magu42> uhhh la Xfm   , fanatico total era , que pena que cerró
<libertcharrua> acá se oia a veces
<magu42> se vendió y ahora es radio disney 
<magu42> meta cumbia 
<libertcharrua> paah 
<magu42> y cosas de esas
<libertcharrua> juas que tiene que ver disney cion la cumbia jajja
<libertcharrua> si regaeton bachata etc
<libertcharrua> latino solanas jajaaja
<magu42> jajaja , nada ,  te lo aclaré porque me imaginé que no entenderias , el porque
<magu42> yo tampoco
<magu42> pero es lo que pasan
<libertcharrua> habria que avisarles a los de disney a ver si lad emandan y la cierran
<libertcharrua> la amsa escucha lo que le pongan
<libertcharrua> masa*
<magu42> talvez se escriba de otra manera y no incumple el copyright
<libertcharrua> puede ser
<libertcharrua> me acuerdo de una exposición sobre la onda acá
<libertcharrua> habia un recorte de periódico
<magu42> cuando fue'el cambio dijeron eso , la borré de la memoria y nunca más supe de mi querida 100.3
<libertcharrua> sobre el juicio que hizo una empresa yanky por el galgo
<libertcharrua> y que gano la onda por que
<libertcharrua> el galgo uruguayo era macho o sea se le notava los genitales
<libertcharrua> y el yanky no
<libertcharrua> el titular decia
<magu42> el greehound usa el mismo logo , una empresa que sale de nueva york al menos
<libertcharrua> el galgo es macho y uruguayo
<libertcharrua> o algo asi
<magu42> 1:30 AM   ahora si me voy a dormir
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas noches libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> buena snoches gracias poor los archivos
<magu42> dnd
<magu42> ta mañana
<libertcharrua> ta luego querras decir
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-23
<merchus2> buenasssss
<magu42> hola merchus2 
<merchus2> como anda magu?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<merchus2> bien resien llegando de la facu, ta frio hermano!!
<magu42> si , muy frio , y nos queda un poco más todavia!!
<merchus2> siii, yo quiero que neve
<magu42> jajaja
<merchus2> y si, ya que esta re frio 
<merchus2> que le de el plus
<magu42> :-)
<merchus2> jajajaja
<merchus2> mañana me voy, toy re contenta
<magu42> a donde?
<merchus2> a mi ciudad, salto
<merchus2> montevideo es solo por estudio
<magu42> uhhh  me imagino , la alegria de volver unos dias a casita jeje
<merchus2> siiiii y no comer milanesas!
<magu42> jajaja
<merchus2> mas vale!
<invitado> hola
<merchus2> hola invitado
<invitado> que tal
<invitado> queria ver como puedo pedir un cd de kubuntu
<merchus2> bajalo de la pagina y lo grabas tu 
<invitado> te explico 
<merchus2> dale
<invitado> tengo coneccion 3g entonces es medio complicado para el tema de descarga jaja
<invitado> ademas tengo limitado 10 gb
<invitado> cuanto pesa mas o menos
<virusuy> buenas
<invitado> buenas
<merchus2> aaaahhh
<merchus2> bien
<invitado> ricien estoy entrando en el mundo linux 
<merchus2> bien ahi!
<invitado> jajaj
<merchus2> mira, en ese caso no se que decirte
<merchus2> yo al mio lo baje de la pagina
<invitado> estoy biendo sus pro y sus contas
<invitado> haaa
<merchus2> capz virusuy sabe como
<virusuy> es probable que no
<virusuy> pero puede haber una pequeña posibilidad de que si
<merchus2> bueno virusuy el invitado quiere saber
<merchus2> como hace para conseguir un cd con kubuntu
<virusuy> que hable con pcapeluto
<virusuy> pcapeluto@ubuntu.org.uy
<virusuy> el le va a dar un CD seguramente
<merchus2> buenisimo
<invitado> muy bueno 
<merchus2> invitado leiste lo que dijo virus??
<invitado> que linda comunidad
<invitado> me llamo matias por las dudas soy de cerro largo jaj
<invitado> si si lei
<merchus2> bien matias
<merchus2> yo hace poco deje el windows por el Ubuntu
<magu42> invitado estás en cerro largo?
<invitado> si si
<magu42> Cerro Largo - Melo
<magu42>  Francisco Piñeiro
<magu42>  Justino Muniz 1036
<magu42>  Cel. 094 123 749
<invitado> mmm un gusto francisco
<invitado> matias martinez
<invitado> del pilar 344
<magu42> acá el resto de los anotados para entregar cd´s http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/603
<invitado> cel: 098130636
<merchus2> informacion probilegiada
<merchus2> jejejeje
<invitado> ajaja asi que le mando un mail a pcapeluto@ubuntu.org.uy???????
<invitado> para pedir el cd
<merchus2> sip
<magu42> invitado⟿ por las dudas aclaro , yo no soy Francisco Piñeiro , solo es el que está en la lista para esa zona 
<merchus2> :)
<invitado> haa okok
<virusuy> me voy a bañar eh!
<virusuy> mientras escucho the cure de fondo
<magu42> bien ahi virusuy !!
<virusuy> que hace' magu!
<magu42> lo del baño digo
<virusuy> claro que si, prendi el calefon y todo
<magu42> aqui andamos , y vos como andas?
<virusuy> no era tan dificil
<magu42> medio perdido
<magu42> te tienen laburando tarde?
<virusuy> nah
<virusuy> estuve en mercedes
<virusuy> el finde
<virusuy> y despues entre cosas e idas y vueltas no entraba de boludo
<virusuy> mañana me tienen al mango con cursos ... 
<magu42> otro que fué a casa a comer bién  jaja
<virusuy> no entendi
<magu42> aproveche esos  cursos !!!
<magu42> ah
<invitado> y a que se dedican ???
<virusuy> a storage
<virusuy> equipos dedicados a administrar discos duros
<merchus2> virusuy pasa que yo comente que me voy mañana para salto
<magu42> eso venia de atras virusuy , porque merchus2 va para salto el finde  
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> trae naranjas (?)
<magu42> eso espero!!
<virusuy> es una boludez, pero pila de gente te encaja esa... como haciendose el canchero
<merchus2> y no voy a comer milanesas
<virusuy> y uno se pregunta, si voy a melo, que traigo ? trabas ?
<merchus2> saben que es lo peor
<merchus2> que si tengo quinta de naranjas
<magu42> jajajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<merchus2> y mi padre tiene una fabrica de jugos
<virusuy> como se llama ?
<merchus2> ....
<merchus2> jajajajajajajaja
<magu42> no es el groso de salto?
<magu42> no digas apellido merchus2 
<virusuy> saltojugos ?
<merchus2> Jugos el Facha
<merchus2> tiene facebook
<magu42> no , hay uno muy pero muy groso
<virusuy> a la mierda
<virusuy> la rompio con el nombre
<merchus2> hay una venta en las termas del dayman
<merchus2> no lo dije
<magu42> ahh no era quien yo pensaba 
<virusuy> Jugos el facha .. una facha e jugos
<merchus2> ;)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahora publicista jaja
<merchus2> Caputto, pero eso son los amos y señores de salto
<invitado> jaja
<magu42> a esos me referia  jaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> no puedo robar mas con la informatica
<merchus2> lo de mi familia es mas chico
<invitado> ya le mande un mail a pcapeluto@ubuntu.org.uy para ver si me manda los discos
<merchus2> cuando vallan a salto les convido
<invitado> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<virusuy> invitado: +1
 * magu42 cenando
<merchus2> jajajaja 
<merchus2> bien invitado ahora espera
<merchus2> y veras la luz
<invitado> ok ok  jajja
<merchus2> que son los asteriscos che?
<merchus2> XD
<invitado> esperemos que me agreguen a la lista jaja
<merchus2> de seguro
<invitado> alguno de ustedes es programador?
<merchus2> yo no
<invitado> ha ok
<invitado> a que te dedicas merchus
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<merchus2> estudio ingeniria quimica
<danielmato> buenas noches
<merchus2> hola daniel
<danielmato> como va merchus2 ?
<merchus2> aguantando el frio
<merchus2> cuando nieva??
<danielmato> creo que falta poco y nada... sino nieva, seguro hiela...
<merchus2> pero la nieve es mas interesante
<merchus2> ;)
<danielmato> estaria muy bueno, pero dudo que tengamos tanta suerte
<merchus2> seee
<danielmato> que hay de bueno para hoy?
<virusuy_away> q dice danielmato
<virusuy_away> lm_sensors: +1
<danielmato> mr virusuy_away  como va todo?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ como andas?  aprendió algo de python o no ?
<danielmato> todavia estoy por descontracturar la neurona, quedo la pobre... pero algo aprendí... bioquimica ni que me paguen!!!
<virusuy> atenti que prendi saumerios
<magu42> jajaja  esa estuvo salada!!!!!
<virusuy> estoy rezandole a san espedito hoy
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te perdiste el python day el sabado en el latu 
<merchus2> bioquimica esta impecable!
<virusuy> si
<magu42> 10 hs de python
<virusuy> magu42: estaba en el interior, en el frio day
<virusuy> 24hrs de frio
<magu42> todavia me zumba el cerebro
<virusuy> -76 C llegue a constatar yo a las 3 de la tarde
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> merchus2⟿ danielmato se refiere exactamente a una charla que dio un biotecnologo informatico , que todavia estamos por saber de que habló , hasta prubianes quedó de cara  jajaja
<merchus2> jajajajajaja 
<danielmato> merchus2, fuiste al python day... no es directamente contra bioquimica, es un signore que dio una charla y todavia estoy por entenderla
<magu42> que sabe prograbar pero de biotecnologia ni una letra 
<magu42> programar*
<merchus2> no daniel, dijieron algo con quimica y me emocione!
<danielmato> magu42, no aventuremos afirmaciones, no sabemos si sabe o no, lo que me quedo claro es que menos mal que yo no segui biologico...
<magu42> me referia a pablo , si sabe ,  y el fenomeno de la charla asumo que también
<merchus2> jajaja
<magu42> como detectar faltantes en la cadena de adn con respecto al arn usando python ,  eso para empezar suavecito
<magu42> y de ahi siguió 
<magu42> y la grafica de comparacion de las cadenas estaba notable , danielmato me miró y casi nos desmayamos , el hombre dijo "clarito , acá está la diferencia" 
<merchus2> uy que interesante eso!
<merchus2> es muy importante para poder estudiar mejor la producion de proteinas
<merchus2> lo que me perdi!
<magu42> algo de eso andaba merchus2   , a vos te hubiese encantado y entendido seguramente
<merchus2> y algo de seguro 
<danielmato> lo unico que estaba clarisimo era la confusion...
<merchus2> jajaja y bueno en la pare de programacion yo hubiera estado pintada al oleo
<danielmato> ves, capaz que si vos estabas merchus2 , nos explicabas y entendiamos, y nosotros te explicabamos a vos...
<magu42> merchus2⟿ python tiene la gran ventaja que se entiende al leerlo bastante bien , lo haya escrito quien lo haya escrito
<magu42> y no soy programador
<merchus2> aaahhh
<danielmato> se entiende bastante facil, eso es cierto
<merchus2> y capaz encaro, ojo tengo una neurona y se fatiga todo no puede jejejeje
<magu42> pero es interpretado en vez de compilado y eso lo hace un poco mas lento ,  virusuy podrá corregirme 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es asi?
<merchus2> que me recomiendan leer para entender mas de programacion?
<danielmato> virusuy, esta trenzado por ahi...
<danielmato> python
<magu42> se le apagó el router como siempre , ahora lo jodo un rato con eso , si vuelve claro  jaja
<merchus2> mmm
<danielmato> tengo unos pdf que me paso pablo rubianes que son como para arrancar, y estan bastante sencillos
<merchus2> pasamelos
<danielmato> y tengo uno que baje yo, que explica de cero
<merchus2> te doy mi mail?
<danielmato> dale
<magu42> por mp merchus2 
<merchus2> romana42@gmail.com
<magu42> ;-)
<merchus2> es solo el mail
<danielmato> merchus se mando de una... nada de mp, ya te los estoy subiendo, como te llevas con el ingles?
<merchus2> regular
<merchus2> a bueno
<magu42> merchus2⟿ normalmente no se dan mail en los canales irc , por los spamers , pero no es nada grabe
<merchus2> ;)
<danielmato> ok. tengo otro en el idioma del chakespeare, que tambien esta bueno... va tambien
<merchus2> y bueno magu42, mas que repletar mi bandeja de span no va ha ser
<magu42> y si  jaja
<merchus2> ya se pa la proxima magu XD
<merchus2> dale daniel manda nomas
<magu42> sabes como usar los mp merchus2 
<danielmato> estan en camino por el espacio cibernético googleano
<merchus2> dime como magu42
<magu42> click derecho sobre el nick y abrir ventana de dialogo
<merchus2> gracias daniel :)
<danielmato> piacere
<merchus2> bien, yo iba a archivo jejejeje con razon....
<merchus2> aguante google
<merchus2> gracias magu42 
<magu42> lo viste? merchus2 
<danielmato> enviado
<merchus2> ya lo abro
<merchus2> bajando
<merchus2> estan re lindos
<merchus2> este finde los leo
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> si alguien mas los quiere que chifle que se los paso...
<merchus2> uy yo solo tengo para compartir libros de quimica y matematica
<merchus2> si alguien le sirve
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> gracias danielmato 
<danielmato> estan en camino magu42 
<danielmato> ceno y vuelvo
<magu42> dale danielmato 
<EduardoR> opa
<magu42> opa
<EduardoR> casi en hora
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> como andan!!! ??? con frío?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ se acordó antes de las 00:00 ,  opaaa
<magu42> jjeje
<EduardoR> danielmato, justito
<EduardoR> magu42, esato!
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> en que andan?
<EduardoR> hay algún tema?
<magu42> nada en particular EduardoR 
<EduardoR> yo tengo varios ..
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el sabado te esperamos para almorzar al menos y ni pintaste :-(
<EduardoR> patético lo mio
<magu42> muy temprano era  
<EduardoR> me vino como un complejo de culpa, por todo el laburo que tengo acumulado
<magu42> pongase al dia EduardoR  jeje
<EduardoR> me levante temprano y todo
<magu42> mmmmmmm
<EduardoR> pero vi las maquinas que me miraban con ojitos tiernos : Poneme ubuntu...
<EduardoR> y no pude resistirme
<magu42> uhhh  a quien le estás instalando
<EduardoR> es que quitar un XP, me puede!
<magu42> arquitectura , terminaron?
<EduardoR> una era XP, la otra Ubunti 9.04
<EduardoR> si, tengo entendido que hasta el BURG le puso
<magu42> que chichada!!  
<magu42> queda lindo el burg
<EduardoR> hay que sacarle  una foto a esas pantallas, no?
<magu42> sep
<EduardoR> bueno, cuento
<EduardoR> estoy por meterme en un proyecto
<EduardoR> de hacer un player para un canal de television
<EduardoR> danielmato está?
<magu42> fue a comer
<EduardoR> huuuu
<magu42> lo esperamos un cachito
<EduardoR> bueno, esta confirmado que se puede hacer open source
<EduardoR> o sea , pagan par ahacerlo open source !
<EduardoR> obvio que habrá una parte pro que queda cerrada
<EduardoR> pero el "server" aceptaron que quede abierta
<EduardoR> no es cool?
<EduardoR> lo otro es que necesito una vpn
<magu42> estoy perdido , hablamos de QR 
<EduardoR> nada que ver con el QR.
<EduardoR> por?
<magu42> enton?
<EduardoR> es una canal privado de señal de video
<magu42> ahhhhhhh  eso!!!
<EduardoR> un proveedor de señal a cableros
<magu42> veo que me perdí  alguna parte
<EduardoR> cableros son los que ponen la infraestructura del cable de tv
<EduardoR> el tipo produce una señal
<EduardoR> el tema que neceito una vpn
<EduardoR> no te rias
<EduardoR> tengo que poner un data center en el ropero de un amigo de USA
<EduardoR> el pibe pone una fibra
<EduardoR> y de aqui le llamamos "data center"
<EduardoR> me prometiste que no te reías, no?
<magu42> no me rio te lo aseguro , es que no tengo idea como tirarte un cable con eso 
<merchus2> bueno chicos me desconecto, que pasen bien
<EduardoR> en fin
<merchus2> chaus
<merchus2> XD
<EduardoR> bites!
<magu42> chaus merchus2 
<EduardoR> necesito dar las explicacion de instalar ubuntu en un PDF
<EduardoR> y al final open-ssh server
<EduardoR> sigo desde casa
<EduardoR> metiendo cosas
<EduardoR> y el tema es hacer la vpn
<EduardoR> asi pueden almacenar varios GB 
<EduardoR> Teras
<EduardoR> tengo que leer algo de openvpn que use una vez, pero no recuerdo nada
<EduardoR> tambien puedo poner torrents
<magu42> uhhh  para ese lado , mejor los pablos o virusuy
<EduardoR> la cosa es distribuir gigas de aqui a allá
<magu42> o ratman , que vive en la luna jeje
<EduardoR> y a varios otros lados
<danielmato> volvi
<ratman> umm en una cueva
<EduardoR> justo
<magu42> danielmato⟿ me llegó todo , gracias
<ratman> no en la luna
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> en otro?
<ratman> las ratas no podemos llegar alli 
<EduardoR> ratman, resuelto lo del qr, sabías?
<ratman> vi la pagina
<danielmato> un placer magu42 
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> genial, no se si me dejan ponerlo en la ceibalita el decodificador
<ratman> perdona que me perdi, pero anduve esos dias medio asustado 
<ratman> jejeje
<danielmato> que es eso de un canal de video?
<ratman> umm 
<EduardoR> no problem, ahora esta todo ok
<ratman> preguntare
<ratman> a esteban 
<magu42> ya video dijeron !! y a danielmato le salto la alarma
<ratman> que posibilidad hay 
<EduardoR> edanielmato, eso te va a gustar
<danielmato> tin tin tin tin, video
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> un "servidor de video"
<danielmato> y que hay que hacer?
<EduardoR> o un player 
<EduardoR> leiste lo anterior?
<EduardoR> es un player con un schedule
<danielmato> trato de leer lo anterior y lo de ahora
<EduardoR> cosa de meter montones de videos, avisos, bumpers 
<danielmato> o sea un yutube nacional
<EduardoR> todos esos y en una base de datos meter estrictamente en cada segundo cuando sale cada uno
<EduardoR> no, es un broadcast "privado"
<danielmato> ok, un shutube privado, y ¿transmite por?
<EduardoR> mas bien como un canal interno como la mierda que pasan en los abitab
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> sale por un cable de video a una pantalla directo
<EduardoR> es un servidor
<EduardoR> o sea, que lo alimento con videos y la programacion 
<danielmato> es streaming, o es bajo demanda?
<EduardoR> ninguno, es absurdamente elemental
<EduardoR> sale por el VGA
<EduardoR> o s-video a una pantalla
<danielmato> explicame bien el proceso de broadcast
<danielmato> donde esta el server?
<EduardoR> la cosa es parecido a meter un VLC con un playlist gigante
<EduardoR> a ver, es simple
<danielmato> ok, pero como te conectas, ¿internet?
<EduardoR> el PC tiene Internet, y una salida de video
<danielmato> dejo de escribir y te leo
<EduardoR> o sea, lo cargo por control remoto, no importa
<EduardoR> es un player pero bien hechp
<EduardoR> hecho
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> o sae, no parpadea cuando cambia de un video a otro
<EduardoR> debe hacer un fundido suave
<EduardoR> algo profesional
<EduardoR> las pruebas con player normales no es profesional
<EduardoR> hay un molesto parpadeo
<danielmato> o sea, hay que hacer el fundido en los videos...
<EduardoR> y como entre aviso y aviso es algo que ocurre todo el tiempo, debe hacer fundido, claro
<EduardoR> mi primer  pregunta obvia, es si eso ya existe
<EduardoR> o es parte de una consola profesional de 10.000 dolares
<danielmato> no entiendo la pregunta
<EduardoR> me imagino que eso en software asi nomás no existe
<EduardoR> si se hace es con consolas de video
<danielmato> queres hacer fundido a negro y de negro en video... kdenlive, openshot lo hacen a la perfeccion
<EduardoR> una isla de video
<EduardoR> pero lo quiero en vivo
<EduardoR> la programación está corriendo, no puedo editar
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<danielmato> que pasa si lo pregrabas en cada video?
<EduardoR> no, la idea es lograr no tener que pregrabar
<danielmato> me gustaria ver la instalacion y el player, para ver que se puede hacer
<danielmato> puede ser un problema en los archivos de video, todos parpadean al final?
<EduardoR> hoy existe con un par de WindowsMediaPlayer
<danielmato> blerj
<EduardoR> que saltan alternativamente de uno a otro
<EduardoR> en visualbasic!
<EduardoR> sopuaj!
<danielmato> eso es bastante poco práctico, me imagino que el salto debe ser de varios segundos
<danielmato> vlc?
<EduardoR> pero el muy maldito está funcionando hace años
<EduardoR> si, esa mierda en windos esta andando
<danielmato> o sea, una compu, dos play list con dos instancias de WMP y  un programa en VB que los mezcla...
<EduardoR> mi misión si decido aceptarla, es hacer un player igual en linux
<danielmato> que asco
<danielmato> vj?
<EduardoR> un playlist y un prog en VB que alterna 2 instancias de WMP
<EduardoR> anda perfecto
<EduardoR> pero la cosa es hacer el proyecto open source
<EduardoR> quizás conseguir alguna financiación de ANII o algo asi porque es posible usarlo en TV comunitarias
<danielmato> ahhhh, la mano viene de escribir codigo
<EduardoR> y luego el canal quiere un administrador de la programación que no sea libre, pero que sea del canal
<EduardoR> en realidad la plata ya esta
<EduardoR> el tema es conseguir que ande bien elemental
<EduardoR> aunque el playlis sea un txt
<EduardoR> yo creo que es como el Apache
<danielmato> hay que escribir codigo o usar programas que existan?
<EduardoR> la idea es programar un poco
<EduardoR> algo sin frontend
<EduardoR> porque funciona a pantalla completa
<danielmato> o sea "python"
<EduardoR> pero habría control remoto tipo consola de control
<EduardoR> seguramente python
<EduardoR> y gstreamer
<danielmato> me gusta
<EduardoR> yo estoy apostando a gstreamert
<EduardoR> porque cambio un modulo final y emito streaming
<EduardoR> y la entrada puede ser una capturadora o el player
<EduardoR> hay ejemplos abundantes, pero hay 2 versiones de python
<EduardoR> y los ejemplos no me funcionan
<danielmato> si la 2 y la 3, y la 3 no tiene compatibilidad hacia atras...
<EduardoR> o 2.5 a 2.6 o a 2.7 tambien
<EduardoR> no logre hacer andar nada hace como un año cuando lo empece
<EduardoR> lo abandoné y ahora etoy retomando de nuevo
<danielmato> hay que hablar con rubianes que es el que sabe de py
<EduardoR> yo estoy seguro que esto sale en 3 patadas
<EduardoR> el que sepa algo de python lo deja andando al toque
<EduardoR> sin los chiches claro
<EduardoR> la cosa es que yo busco ayuda con el player
<EduardoR> el resto tengo a alguien que seguiría la parte de gestion de los contenidos
<EduardoR> pero le gusta el c++
<virusuy> estoy hecho un dandi
<virusuy> dandy
<EduardoR> no quiere saber de python
<virusuy> me falta el whisky, pero el havano ya esta
<virusuy> habano* ?
<EduardoR> havano es cuando quedo corto :S
<danielmato> huy, esta virusuy que tambien sabe mucho de programacion
<EduardoR> empiezo todo de nuevo?
<virusuy> a ver
<EduardoR> player de video
<EduardoR> playlist de tipo día:hora: peli.avi
<EduardoR> o base de datos
<EduardoR> cambio de un video a otro con fundido
<virusuy> pah ni idea
<EduardoR> algo de gstreamer?
<EduardoR> hay ejemplos de mezcla con fundido, hay que experimentarlos
<EduardoR> me quedé por allí, nada mas.
<EduardoR> es una de las patas de la mesa, hay otras mas
<EduardoR> tengo que distribuir varios gigas de videos, tambien
<EduardoR> no se si hacer una vpn, un rsync o torrent
<EduardoR> estoy loco, lo se
<EduardoR> a vos que te parece? virusuy
<virusuy> varios gigas de video para ?
<EduardoR> son decenas de videos de 150MB y otros de pocos megas
<EduardoR> es como un canal de television
<EduardoR> que funcionaría con estos players
<virusuy> pero el player levanta el video
<EduardoR> el video es un avi local
<virusuy> desde ? URL , o carpeta?
<EduardoR> de una carpeta
<EduardoR> un archivo comun
<EduardoR> pero la cosa es que tengo una "central" que produce los videos
<EduardoR> y los tiene que distribuir
<virusuy> osea,  puede hacer streaming
<EduardoR> a decenas de players en varias maquinas conectadas a Internet
<EduardoR> no da para streaming
<EduardoR> pero se producen con margen de tiempo
<EduardoR> el playlist se planea con meses de anticipaccion
<EduardoR> eso no es problema
<EduardoR> la cosa es que sería mas recomendable para distribuir de forma medio organizada cientos de archivos grandes
<EduardoR> yo hace un año utilicé torrent
<EduardoR> pero tuvo una falla caprichosa el uTorrent de Windows
<EduardoR> un bug documentado que a nadie le importaba, pero a mi me hizo fallaar el proyecto
<virusuy> es que .. esas PC estan conectadas entre si ?
<EduardoR> terminé con archivos *.bat 
<EduardoR> y miles de wget (win32)
<EduardoR> están bajo router a internet
<virusuy> rsync es de locos
<EduardoR> no se si ponerlas en vpn, 
<virusuy> no es mas facil distribuirlos via CD o DVD ¿
<EduardoR> no, están distribuidas geograficamente, de la pero forma
<EduardoR> peor forma
<EduardoR> y la idea que sean autónomas
<EduardoR> quiero decir control remoto
<EduardoR> pc en rack o ropero y nadie lo toca
<EduardoR> solo miran la luz de "on"
<EduardoR> y hay un gran Reset
<virusuy> porque decis que streaming no da 
<EduardoR> porque funcionan 24 horas
<virusuy> y ?
<EduardoR> y es una central y como 10 receptores
<EduardoR> pero no escala
<EduardoR> y no todos tendrían exactamente la misma programacion
<EduardoR> los avisos no son iguales
<EduardoR> la cosa es que sospecho que vuelvo al torrent, pero ya me quemé y lo pienso y lloro
<EduardoR> aunque el problema original ya no ocurriría
<EduardoR> y el uTorren es otra version
<virusuy> no te podria recomendar nada
<EduardoR> deberían haber una transición de windows y ubuntus nuevos
<virusuy> porue no conozco el proyecto
<EduardoR> la idea es repartir cantidades de gigas 
<EduardoR> pero la gran cantidad de videos grandes son los mismos en todos lados
<EduardoR> por eso torrent es bastante bueno
<EduardoR> y aprovecha ancho de banda entre pares
<EduardoR> que no lo hace ningun otro sistema
<EduardoR> aunque a veces los routers bloquean p2p
<virusuy> igual hay que bajar el torrent
<EduardoR> los ISP también
<virusuy> y ponerlo a playlistear
<EduardoR> eso lo hacía con rss
<virusuy> y porque no un streaming server
<EduardoR> es un podcast de torrent
<EduardoR> es posible, pero no estamos resolviendo el problema
<EduardoR> es la idea del brodcasting pero punto a punto
<EduardoR> la idea es tener una solución "especial"
<virusuy> es que me suena re loco
<virusuy> si es un npodcast
<virusuy> bajarlo por torrent
<EduardoR> la mayoria de los clientes torren manejan rss
<virusuy> pero para un podcast?
<EduardoR> uTorreng, Deluge
<EduardoR> claro, agrego en un RSS, el url del torrent, lo descarga y empieza la descarga del torrent 
<EduardoR> hacer un canal de RSS por cada cliente es bien sencillo por PHP
<virusuy> y despues tenes que reproducirlo
<EduardoR> ese es el otro proyecto, el player de video
<EduardoR> o servidor de video
<EduardoR> y ese tengo permiso de hacerlo open source
<EduardoR> si fuese a hacerse programado
<EduardoR> (puedo encontrarlo hecho, si tengo suerte)
<EduardoR> pero la idea es hacer el player nosotros  y publicarlo
<EduardoR> luego el control de programacion es un desarrollo cerrado
<EduardoR> lo justo para que el player sirva a una TV comunitaria
<EduardoR> sin demasiados lujos
<EduardoR> es como el Apache
<EduardoR> sin un programa que haga paginas web, solo es el servidor
<EduardoR> el resto es TU problema
<EduardoR> nadie se queja que al prender el apache solo diga "It's Works!!!"
<EduardoR> jajaja, no?
<EduardoR> el player solo es un player que hace fundidos suaves entre videos de un playlist
<EduardoR> ese es un sub proyecto y es open
<EduardoR> lo de la distribucion es juntar servicios y configurar cosas para que se copien los archivos del playlist
<EduardoR> y finalmente se creará un canal de tv 100 libre
<EduardoR> 100% libre
<EduardoR> todo ubuntu
<EduardoR> pero debo resolver distribución, luego player
<danielmato> gente me retiro, el sueño me gana
<EduardoR> si luego otros hacen el sof de programación, genial
<EduardoR> que te parece
<EduardoR> ???
<EduardoR> en teminos generales, al menos
<danielmato> mañana me doy una vueltita, esto del video me interesa, aunque sea para dar una manito
<danielmato> saludos
<EduardoR> bytes!
<EduardoR> fue un triunfo lograr que paguen un proyecto open source
<EduardoR> porque lo fácil era que fuera cerrado
<EduardoR> el que paga quiere tener esa ventaja
<EduardoR> yo puse como contraventaja que se podía encontrar alguien que ayudara en el proyecto player si es que yo no lo lograba
<EduardoR> porque a mi no me interesa el gstreamer
<EduardoR> me interesa la parte de distribución
<EduardoR> pero no hay distribución sin player
<EduardoR> ni hay movida a ubuntu ...
<lalo> ola
<lalo> soy medio crudito en strings,
<lalo> y estoy buscando la forma de automatizar algunas tareas
<lalo> (creando script /bin/sh)
<lalo> pero tengo que mudar de lugar unas cadenas como estas
<lalo> []_e_Fulano;e01@algo<>  []_v_Fulano de tal;b01@algo<>  []_e_Otro Funano que no es de tal;e03@algo<>  []_m_Manuel Sanchez;mac02@algo<>
<lalo> y colocar entre [] y ;
<lalo> lo que esta entre ; y <>
<lalo> y vice versa
<lalo> alguna idea de como puedo hacerlo ?
<lalo> claro que esto es solo un ejemplo (la lista real es mucho mas extensa)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman_> buenas
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos los presentes
<danielmato> como va todo?
<AndroUser2> hola
<onix> hola
<onix> hay alguien
<danielmato> esta tranquilo esto hoy
<libertcharrua> buenas nochescomo estan todos qeu cuentan de nuevo
<libertcharrua> magu42: danielmato  SergioMeneses  como estan
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, \o
<libertcharrua> que dice menese
<magu42> que dices libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> como estas magu42 
<magu42> bien y vos?
<libertcharrua> yo aca fresquito
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> y por ahi que se comenta
<magu42> esperando que termine el invierno
<libertcharrua> te queda poco mnenos de un mes entonces
<magu42> eso espero!!  
<libertcharrua> claro que eso no será garantia de que se termine el frio
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, /me -> still working
<libertcharrua> no comprendo SergioMeneses 
<libertcharrua> me haria elf avor de desasnarme
<SergioMeneses> trabajando
<libertcharrua> aaaah
<magu42> es que el /me solo funciona al principio :-)
<libertcharrua> y el  \o  que significaba SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, I kow
<magu42> jeje lo sé
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, \o = hi
<danielmato> mr libertcharrua como va? sorry me colgue a leer un par de articulos
<libertcharrua> ok don danielmato muy bueno estar informado
<libertcharrua> hi es = hola creo entender
 * libertcharrua esta escuchando yelllow submarine
<magu42> alguien sabe si viene stallman en septiembre a Uruguay  , leí algo por ahi 
<libertcharrua> si lo hace ni se les ocurra llevar una bandera de linux
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> en un evento la hizo sacar
<libertcharrua> por eso jajaj
<libertcharrua> llevar una foto de algún vacuno y que piense que es un ñu
<carnicero-geek> como nuevo nick que les parece?
<magu42> :-)
<carnicero-geek> lo malo de ser como yo es que lo que se escucha este mes no representa novedad para mi
<danielmato> de que hablas carnicero-geek ?
<carnicero-geek> de la música 
<carnicero-geek> todos se ponen retro en agosto
<carnicero-geek> por lo de la noche de la nostalgia
<danielmato> ahhhh, yo no tengo nostaliga todavia, soy muy chico para eso
<carnicero-geek> jjaa okey
<carnicero-geek> buenas ratman_ 
<danielmato> nostalgia
<danielmato> menos mal que magu42 no esta en la vuelta, sino me quema la edad
<carnicero-geek> jajajaj
<carnicero-geek> 19 era?
<magu42> jeje  portese bien don danielmato !!
<carnicero-geek> eo abuelito está chocho ya ni se acuerda seguro
<magu42> 19 de aporte al BPS
<danielmato> de aportes ya tengo como 25...
<carnicero-geek> a bueno al menos no esta en ninguna afap como yo
<danielmato> no hubo manera de zafar de las afap
<carnicero-geek> eso pasa con los que ganan mas de 24000 creo
<carnicero-geek> no 14
<carnicero-geek> cuando empezó era si si mal no recuerdo
<danielmato> estan mezclando afap con irpf
<carnicero-geek> cunado empezaron las afap a partir de un sueldo determinado era opbligatorio unirse a una
<danielmato> afap tenemos todos los trabajadores que teniamos menos de 40 al 2000 mas o menos
<danielmato> eso era para mayores de 40 carnicero-geek 
<carnicero-geek> yo en aquel entonces podria haber seguido por el bps pero me convencieron
<carnicero-geek> no
<danielmato> para los demas, zás y a la bolsa
<magu42> carnicero-geek⟿ no te puedo ver con ese nick libert!!!
<carnicero-geek> jajaja
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> genial lo de libert
<magu42> yo no tuve problemas con las afap , aporto por la rural 
<Libert-el-grande> que cosa es genial?
<Libert-el-grande> no se si sabias pero libert es mi nombre de verdad
<magu42> no hay afap en esa caja
<magu42> a vos te hablan danielmato 
<danielmato> genial lo del cambio de nombre
<Libert-el-grande> tampoco soportabas lod e carnicero?
<danielmato> no tengo drama con eso, pero lo de Libert-el-grande me parece genial
<Libert-el-grande> jjeje y descriptivo ujum
<danielmato> je je
<libertcharrua> pero hay ques er transparentes
<magu42> uhh que alivio , grax
<libertcharrua> jaja apra tanto che
<magu42> es la costumbre , vió !!
<triviox> buenas gente.. como les lleva el frio!
<triviox> hello magu42 
<libertcharrua> holas triviox 
<magu42> como andas triviox ?
<triviox> buenas libertcharrua !
<libertcharrua> que dice triviox 
<triviox> ando jugando un rato al trine :D
<triviox> lo conocen?
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> enque consiste?
<triviox> es un juego 2d nativo bastante bueno
<triviox> sos un personaje con 3 almas diriamos
<libertcharrua> en materia de juegos final fantasy me absorbe
<triviox> en realidad voy poco.. pero pinta lindo..
<libertcharrua> ups eso me ionteresa
<magu42> vi unos demos , que me linkeo eduardoR  , esta muy bueno
<triviox> nah, no tan complicado, mas bien es para pasar el rato
<triviox> una ladrona que tiene un lazo y flechas
<triviox> un guerrero con espada y escudo
<triviox> y un mago con 2 formas de magia
<triviox> (asi arranca al menos)
<triviox> vas matando esqueletos y pasando obstaculos, usando las habilidades de cada uno..
<triviox> además vas encontrando objetos, items que mejoran alguna habilidad de los personajes
<libertcharrua> el mismo personaje tiene las tres características entonces?
<magu42> el tema es que tiene  efectos reales , como acting y otras yervas que no me acuerdo
<triviox> en realidad son 3 personas, los vas cambiando..
<triviox> por un hechizo se fusionaron en un cuerpo
<libertcharrua> ah
<libertcharrua> como dios entonces
<triviox> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/12067649/Juegos-Linux---Trine-_32-64Bits_-_Humble-Bundle-Parte-11_.html
<libertcharrua> la trinidad y todoe so
<libertcharrua> voy por coffee
<triviox> ahi está para descargar :P, gentileza de http://www.taringa.net/neoygeo666
<triviox> a mi el x64 me corre bárbaro..
<triviox> ya mismo voy a agregar de nuevo la extension de firefox para acortar con goo.gl, odio poner enlaces tan largos..
<danielmato> gente pinto dormir... es para mantener la juventud...
<danielmato> se vemo 
<triviox> nos vmos danielmato !
<triviox> se escapo antes de mi saludo ¬¬ 
<triviox> jaja
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> bueno buenas noches gente pasen lindo hasta mañana
<Naudy> buenos dias a todos los presentes ... saludos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-25
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<magu42> buenas
<SergioMeneses> magu42, \o
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ :-)
<virusuy> magu42 SergioMeneses
<virusuy> 0/
<magu42> como andas virusuy 
<magu42> ?
<virusuy> contento
<virusuy> por varios motivos
<virusuy> explicados a contnuacion
<magu42> eso es bueno
<virusuy> motivo A: mañana duermo
<virusuy> motivo B: tengo cerveza negra en la heladera
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> sin embargo creo que mañana cobro
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como vas?
<virusuy> o espero que hoy hayan hecho el deposito bancario
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: bien.. disfrutando de KDE
<magu42> virusuy⟿ kde????
<virusuy> magu42: sep
<magu42> sobre?
<virusuy> Fedora :-P
<magu42> que distro
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> y que tal?
<virusuy> de lujo
<virusuy> la verdad me sorprendio gratamente
<magu42> he intentado acostumbrarme varias veces a kde , a la fuerza , viendo el futuro de mi  gnome clasico , pero nohay manera!!
<magu42> no me hayo comodo , no sé porque
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, usando fedora... O.0
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si.. trabajo con el
<magu42> virusuy⟿ usa cualquier cosa que le ponga adelante  ;.)
<virusuy> jjajajaja
<magu42> hasta win es capaza de usat
<magu42> usar*
<virusuy> magu42: shhhhhhhhhh caca
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> eso si que no!!!!
<magu42> centos +1
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, en la u manejaba unos servers con fedora... no q horrible
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> prefiero debian o ubuntu
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si ?
<virusuy> fedora para servers
<virusuy> es como meter mint para servidores
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... me canse del yum y los .rpm
<SergioMeneses> naaa
<SergioMeneses> q feo
<magu42> centos para servers :-)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<virusuy> centOS para servers
<SergioMeneses> magu42, ubuntu debian bsd
<SergioMeneses> otra cosa
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<magu42> o debian
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> magu42, ubuntu rock
<magu42> the universal operating system
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ ubuntu rockeaba hasta unity    :-(      ahora es balada  jejeje
<SergioMeneses> magu42, jajaja naaaa... unity es un proyecto interesante
<SergioMeneses> magu42, yo pensaba igual q vos
<magu42> está bueno para tablets
<magu42> pero no tengo :-(
<SergioMeneses> magu42, minis laptops ...
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ también
<SergioMeneses> lo que quieren es lanzar una interfaz unica
<magu42> entiendo a donde apunta 
<magu42> pero no me gusta a donde vá , nada más :-)
<magu42> y Mark Shuttelworth no contesta mis mails   jajajaja
<magu42> ya me lo voy a cruzar por ahi , y va a ver!!!
<SergioMeneses> magu42, O.0
<SergioMeneses> magu42, dale tiempo a q terminen de desarrollarlo..
<SergioMeneses> eso fue lo q no me gusto... que lo lanzaron con muy poco
<magu42> soy conciente que le falta 
<SergioMeneses> por eso perdieron muchos amantes
<magu42> pienso igual , lo lanzaron muy  a la apurada
<magu42> ahora en la 11.10 va a estar bien
<magu42> creo
<SergioMeneses> magu42, pero el 11.10 es una belleza
<SergioMeneses> ↑↑↑↑
<magu42> vi los cambios
<SergioMeneses> el centro de software quedo bellizimo
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<magu42> sip , lo vi
<SergioMeneses> ademas mejoraron el gwibber
<SergioMeneses> y han pulido mucho el unity
<SergioMeneses> va a ser bastante interesante
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, cuando volves a Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> ?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: cuando saquen Unity
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> :-p
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, a ver!!!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> monte otro entorno
<SergioMeneses> es libre de hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si .. pero de hecho, 
<virusuy> el tema es este.
<virusuy> al laburar todo el dia con .rpm 
<virusuy> y debido a la configuracion
<virusuy> y estructura
<virusuy> digo, ubicacion
<virusuy> se me hace mas practico tener un sistema operativo similiar
<virusuy> como lo es fedora a CentOS y RedHat
<virusuy> o SLES
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pero en tu note tenias 11.04  o vi mal?
<virusuy> que usar Ubuntu
<virusuy> magu42: si, tenia
<virusuy> se me crasheaba muy seguido
<magu42> uhhhh
<SergioMeneses> lol
<magu42> ya sabés cual debes tener de los .deb  jejeje
<magu42> :-)
<SergioMeneses> yo uso el convertidor de .rpm
<SergioMeneses> el q me permite compilarlos
<virusuy> alien ?
<SergioMeneses> aja
<magu42> alien
<magu42> ese 
<SergioMeneses> saca los .deb
<magu42> creo que es mejor compilar directamente el tar.xx  que convertir con alien
<magu42> dá más control al ver las dependencias faltantes , o no
<AndroUser> hola
<magu42> hola
<AndroUser> como te va magu??
<magu42> bien  y vos AndroUser ?
<AndroUser> tu amigo onix
<magu42> ahhhh
<AndroUser> soy...
<magu42> cambie el nick don onix!!
<AndroUser> je je..
<AndroUser> no 
<magu42> no me vuelvas loco!!
<AndroUser> estoy probando el irc f android
<AndroUser> del celu
<magu42> ahhh , y ? que tal?
<AndroUser> y veo que anda
<magu42> vemos que si  :-)
<AndroUser> voy camino a casa
<AndroUser> gracias a vos y a ratman
<magu42> AndroUser⟿ estás de lo más geek  !!
<AndroUser> salve a libreoffice
<magu42> que hicimos que no recuerdo?
<AndroUser> ja ja
<magu42> ahhhh si
<magu42> quedó andando?
<AndroUser> a si..!!!
<magu42> bien ahi!!
<AndroUser> geek extremo!!
<magu42> Gnu/linux  , tiene eso , todo se puede arreglar y sin apagar
<magu42> salvo raras exceciones
<AndroUser> en el omnibus al mango ja ja
<magu42> excepciones*
<AndroUser> si... eso es lo bueno..
<magu42> quiere llegar a destino para irse de joda!!
<AndroUser> bueno magu...
<magu42> vas llegando?
<AndroUser> te dejo porque me tengo que bajar...
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> un gusto AndroUser 
<AndroUser> sino me Va a ver la peti y va a pensar que estoy loco
<magu42> jaja
<AndroUser> segui practicando con python..
<AndroUser> besos. .
<magu42> -)
<magu42> Quit: AndroIRC - Android IRC Client ( http://www.androirc.com ))
<magu42> mirá como sale el irc de andrioid
<magu42> android*
<magu42> virusuy⟿ este muchacho es el policia que entró uniformado al lanzamiento 11.04 a preguntar por ubuntu (venia del trabajo)
<virusuy> ahh mira que bien
<magu42> llamó mucho la atención  jeje
<magu42> mas de uno levantó las manos
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> bueno, prendi los saumerios
<virusuy> para aromatizar la casa
<virusuy> prendi el horno para las milas
<magu42> ummmmm
<virusuy> se viene la cerveza
<virusuy> y los oldhits ramoneros
<magu42> y la doña
<magu42> ?
<virusuy> la doña esta aca al lado mirando tele
<virusuy> con la perra
<magu42> o sea , lo tenés todo!
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> ahh, me falto la estufa
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<magu42> nas noches caballeros!
<virusuy> nada como empezar la mañana con café,linux y metallica
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-26
<Carlos> hola haqt alguien ahí
<mbbc> buenas
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> como andan?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-27
<oscuro-pasajero> buenas noches como están todos
<oscuro-pasajero> como esta magu42  ratman_  arescorpio  virusuy 
<magu42> libertcharrua cambie ese nick!!!
<virusuy> oscuro-pasajero suena a un negro en un bondi
<oscuro-pasajero> jjaja
<oscuro-pasajero> que problema con los negros?
<virusuy> ninguno 
<libertcharrua> magu42:  se asusta con mis nicks
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> ya termine de ver dexter todas las temporadas
<libertcharrua> ahora medio me enganche con crímenes imperfectos
<libertcharrua> son documentales sobre casos resueltos por forenses
 * virusuy necesita cerveza
<libertcharrua> salu virusuy 
<magu42> nas noches
<ratman__> holas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman_> ns
<virusuy_> ratman_: comiste al final en Mc Donald ?
<virusuy_> estaba super lleno de gente
<ratman_> sshh
<ratman_> no dibulgues
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> te acuerdas como se llamaba a lo de poner 2 tarjetas de red en paralelo
<ratman_> creo que era troubleshoot pero no toy seguro 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-28
<virusuy_> ratman_: 
<ratman_> nas
<virusuy_> dos trajetas de red en paralelo ?
<virusuy_> bonding ?
<ratman_> sip eso 
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> no me acordaba
<ratman_> quier oprobar eso 
<virusuy_> No se que tan bien funciona... en realidad tiene varias configuraciones
<ratman_> la idea es 
<ratman_> 2 equipos 
<ratman_> cada uno con 2 tarjetas
<ratman_> en realidad 3
<ratman_> cada una de 1G
<ratman_> en bonding
<ratman_> y luego hacer drdb 
<ratman_> a tarvez de alli 
<virusuy_> aja 
<virusuy_> ratman_: y la idea es hacer drdb de servidores ?
<ratman_> hacer un especie de sun
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> con menor costo aunque seguramente no tan de rendimiento 
<virusuy_> jajaj
<virusuy_> sun?
<ratman_> seguramente no se escriba asi 
<ratman_> san
<virusuy_> ah
<virusuy_> ahora si entendi
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-21
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> hay alguien ahi?
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> tengo una pregunta
<ubuntero> hace un tiempo empeze a usar ubuntu
<ubuntero> pero el chrome me define mal las letras
<ubuntero> trato de cambiar la fuente, pero no puedo, alguien sabe porque es?
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero> solo los navegadores me definen mal las letras
<ratman> cambiar la fuenra
<ratman> que video tiene tu equipo 
<ubuntero> estoy en una acer aspire 5740-6657
<ubuntero> pero desde windows se ven bien
<ratman> ocn una intel de video
<ubuntero> si..
<ubuntero> pero el problema es solo de los browser creo
<ratman> lso demas te anda bien 
<ubuntero> porque libreoffice, gedit las define bien
<ratman> probastes aceleracion 
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> si.. y las imgenes  y pdf tambien se ven bien
<ratman> yo ahora no se a que pueda ser pero lo inverstigare
<ratman> a ver si encuentro algo 
<ubuntero> pa, yo he estado investigando pero no encontre nada
<ubuntero> mas que unos complementos que le ponen al chrome para cambiar la letra
<ubuntero> y me instale el font manager, supuestamente ahi tenia que haber una opcion de no usar las letras dañinas o algo asi
<ubuntero> pero no la encuentro
<ratman> es que al no tener ese video no lo e vist 
<ratman> asi que pregunatre y ver
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> como?
<ratman> que preguntare a algunos
<ubuntero> ok, muchas gracias
<ratman> mi mail es ratman@cld.org.uy
<ubuntero> ok
<EduardoR> hola a todos
<dylan66> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola, estamos mal para las reuniones
<EduardoR> dificil coordinarnos
<EduardoR> Hola Carlos
<PabloRubianes> buens
<EduardoR> yey
<EduardoR> Con un dolor de cabeza fenomenal, me voy a tomar algo y vuelvo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Cómo andan todos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola EduardoR, PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> que hay de nuevo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Por lo de la UbuCon hable con Ratman para reunirnos el 1 de septiembre en subte (lugar provisorio) a las 20:30hs.no se que les parece?
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacerlo o hacerlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Yo mañana mando un mail grupal avisando.
<EduardoR> Que hay el 1 de septiembre  en el subte?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Reunión por UbuCon se hace con los que van...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si o si
<EduardoR> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> todas las veces que dijimos nunca vamos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> le propuse el Hangout a Pablo y estaba solo esperando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no, si seguimos no se hace más...
<EduardoR> si, la verdad que ha estado complicado
<EduardoR> he estado...
<EduardoR> de paso, a mi me preocupa que sea tan insulso como flisol y ni siquiera sea llegue a eso.
<PabloRubianes> por eso hay que hacer una reunion urgente
<EduardoR> Vieron el documental "La Educación Prohibida"?
<PabloRubianes> y el 8 es el global jam
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si, claro, por eso la idea de que se haga con los que van.
<EduardoR> justo se habla de eso, de cambiar el tipo que habla delante de todos los que solo escuchan, por algo mas activo
<EduardoR> no se, plantear un reto, un juego, algo distinto
<EduardoR> tienen la seguridad que el subte está abierto a esa hora?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo averiguo, de eso me encago 
<CarlosNeyPastor> encargo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> no hay problema
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo confirmo esta semana
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual tenemos 15 dias casi para organizarnos 
<EduardoR> perfecto
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene que salir
<PabloRubianes> como va a estar cerrado un sabado a las 8 de la noche???
<EduardoR> En el MNAV es hasta las 19:00, tan tarde no se si están abiertos.
<PabloRubianes> el subte la pizzeria
<EduardoR> no es un cine, está abierto desde primeras horas de la tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, claro pero no se
<PabloRubianes> pizza!!!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay cosas misticas por montevideo 
<PabloRubianes> enfrente a la intendencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> la pizzeria de serca de casa cierra los domingos (son anormales)
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<PabloRubianes> no el subte de la plaza del entrevero
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ejido, al lado de la cigale 
<EduardoR> opss, para mi el subte es la sala de exposiciones, jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gente, tengo que salir, en un ratito vengo, si no cualquier cosa yo mañana mando el mail grupal con la convocatoria formal a la reunion del 1 de sep
<PabloRubianes> me di cuenta! jaja por eso te decia
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja 
<EduardoR> ha bueno, si es pizzeria es mas normal
<PabloRubianes> si a las 8 de la noche un sabado esta cerrada la pizzeria tamos listos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me parecia raro que este cerrado pero no es malo confirmar
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual el lugar lo podemos cambiar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> jajaja, sorry deformacion profesional
<PabloRubianes> horno
<EduardoR> te cuento una maldacita?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<EduardoR> probé un plugin de firefox https://suite.websecurify.com
<EduardoR> lo dirigí hacia mi sitio web
<EduardoR> y lo hizo pelota
<EduardoR> y me avisó
<PabloRubianes> asi nomas?
<EduardoR> si, solo que tuve que cerrar la sesión de ubuntu, porque se comió toda la ram y la swap
<EduardoR> y perdí el reporte de análisis
<EduardoR> lo tengo que respaldar y volver a correr a ver que debilidades encontró
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<EduardoR> hoy tuve que recuperar varias cosas
<EduardoR> debi haber respaldado ANTES
<EduardoR> renombró archivos y le spuso nombre tipo <KFu4>
<EduardoR> eran fotos jpg y luego se metía en donde estuviera la foto 
<EduardoR> quedé como loco
<EduardoR> icreible como comía memoria
<EduardoR> lo qu eme asombó que linux, le bajó la prioridad, porque Firefox indicaba ser prioridad baja
<EduardoR> en ese momento comía casi 3GB de RAM
<EduardoR> tengo 4 de RAMy 3 de SWAP y se la papó toda
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno, me he regresado y me retiro, nos hablamos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Un abrazo a todos.
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-22
<BETHAEL> BUENASSS
<virusuy> yo opino que tendriamos que prohibir el acceso al canal a ratman 
<virusuy> solo por tener 50 mb de conexion :-P
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> que mal che
<virusuy> como te lleva la conexion de primer mundo ?
<ratman> mira que llamo a avast
<ratman> es del 3 mundo 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> la salida es la misma
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy> la salida es la misma
<virusuy> la velocidad no, "leve" diferencia
<virusuy> igual, un torrent, con buenos seeds, lo usas a los 50m, no ?
<Triviox> buenas por estos lares :)
<virusuy> Triviox: opa! como va ?
<Triviox> de luto.. hoy terminé de matar a mi multifunsión :)
<Triviox> por el resto todo bien
<virusuy> multifunción*
<virusuy> :-P
<Triviox> bueno.. jejej al menos fue con tilde :)
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> yo quiero saludar a mi AMIGO PERSONAL Y tambien conocido como "deja para despues" PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, me uni al club nomas
<virusuy> a que club ?
<PabloRubianes> deja para despues
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> ah, jajajaja
<virusuy> igual, lo mio es casi 1 año 
<virusuy> lo tuyo son dias
<PabloRubianes> el dolor fue el mismo
<PabloRubianes> lo tuyo fue ir y garpar
<PabloRubianes> lo mio un trabajo digno de Grisom
<virusuy> vo, tan complicado es recordar que hiciste los ultimos 5 dias? :-P
<PabloRubianes> 19
<virusuy> pah
<PabloRubianes> 2 de agosto
<virusuy> estas para escribir "mis memorias"
<PabloRubianes> maso
<PabloRubianes> pero ta el log del chat me salvo una vez mas
<virusuy> ajajaja
<PabloRubianes> ya toy en regla
<virusuy> por eso hay que loggear siempre
<virusuy> chicos, chicas, lean los logs, guarden logs, nunca saben cuando los puede salvar
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, PabloRubianes virusuy 
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<danielmato> como andan?
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, en reunion de ubuntu-co pero bien :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, felicitaciones!
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, que cantidad de movimiento que están haciendo, me parece fantástico
<danielmato> lo único malo es que me llegan un montón de invitaciones, a eventos que no puedo ir... (envidia)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien... la verdad vote neutro +0
<SergioMeneses> ud sabe para evitar inconvenientes
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: hola !
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, jeje si... estamos haciendo buena social-media
<danielmato> snif
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<danielmato> daleeeee
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, vuelvo y te comento unas cosas
<danielmato> espero
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> oe que paso con la ubucon?
<danielmato> de eso calculo que tiene que hablar pablo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, es lo que tenias que hacer
<PabloRubianes> ubucon
<PabloRubianes> tenmos que reunirnos
<PabloRubianes> en unos dias vamos a tener una reunion presencial
<PabloRubianes> despues creo que vendran hangouts
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que paso al fin con la udw?
<SergioMeneses> que ha pensado?
<PabloRubianes> por ahora nada
<PabloRubianes> porque me contacto una persona y me dijo
<PabloRubianes> " el fin de semana hablamos"
<PabloRubianes> y el fin de semana solo se sintieron los pajaros
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ya recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> ash me salio otro compromiso :S
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, este fds puedes?
<PabloRubianes> probablemente de noche el sabado si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> contacto por hay a unos amigos
<SergioMeneses> y nos reunimos por hangout
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> manda un mail a la lista de classroom
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> mañana lo hago ;)
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, ?
<danielmato> estabamos el otro día hablando con Pablo
<danielmato> y me quiero presentar para Ubuntu Member
<danielmato> me dijo que hablara un poco el tema contigo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, necesita testimonios
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<danielmato> el me está dando una mano con la parte de la wiki, porque codificando soy de terror, lo mio son las RRPP
<danielmato> ya ves, lo mio, insisto son las RRPP, y generalmente la diplomacia
<PabloRubianes> al grano mato!
<danielmato> eso mismo, como dice Pablo, preciso una mano
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, dale no hay lio.... pasame tu wiki cuando la tesngas lista y te hago un testimonio :D
<SergioMeneses> cualquier amigo de PabloRubianes es amigo mio
<danielmato> oki doki
<danielmato> muchas gracias
<danielmato> además, con pablo somo casi hermanos de día de cumpleaños, con diferencia de unos añitos
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, :O
<SergioMeneses> son hermanos de fecha 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<danielmato> casi, casi
<danielmato> un día de diferencia
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, igual danielmato es mas loquito :P
<danielmato> sip, y a mucha honra
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, dificil tarea trabajar junto a PabloRubianes 
<SergioMeneses> muchos matarian por el honor
<danielmato> noooo, es un fenómeno
<danielmato> la verdad que es un placer tenerlo como lider del equipo
<danielmato> ahora va a saltar con que no es lider de nada
<danielmato> ya lo conozco
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bo dejame quieto... jajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> ya le va a tocar a otro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pregunta tienes la wiki donde se apuntas los aspirantes a la membresia por america?
<PabloRubianes> esto es una circunstancia
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<PabloRubianes> el de america es a las 22
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, gracias
<PabloRubianes> si tenes alguno que se este por presentar
<PabloRubianes> decile que me conectate asi le tiro algun pique
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sin embargo en la wiki no aparece cuando presentarse
<SergioMeneses> me explico
<SergioMeneses> si fuera a poner una solicitud no sabria donde ponerla
<SergioMeneses> o al menos no la veo
<SergioMeneses> puede ser cualquiera de esos dos dias?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> es en el horario que te venga mejor
<PabloRubianes> aparte nosotros si queremos podemos estar en los 2 horarios
<PabloRubianes> no es mas por region es por hora
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<PabloRubianes> la solicitud es en Membership Candidates
<SergioMeneses> vos estas con norman, greg y martin en la misma board
<SergioMeneses> que buen grupo!
<PabloRubianes> si igual siempre aparece alguno de las 12
<PabloRubianes> y yo a veces me conecto a las 12 tambien
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que no importa quien este pero que haya 4 para que haya quorum
<SergioMeneses> claro claro
<SergioMeneses> y PabloRubianes como te ha ido, ya cuanto llevas alli?
<PabloRubianes> como 2 meses
<PabloRubianes> bien muy buena onda
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<PabloRubianes> medio complicado cuando hay que decir que no....
<PabloRubianes> solo paso 2 veces
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por cierto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/propuesta
<SergioMeneses> lo enviare mañana
<PabloRubianes> leo
<danielmato> gente, me quedo sin batería (en la parte humana), y el café ya no surte efecto... 
<danielmato> mañana nos vemos/hablamos
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, it's not enough xD
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, estamos en contacto
<danielmato> ¿?
<danielmato> oki
<danielmato> muchísimas gracias por todo
<danielmato> y como siempre, a las órdenes
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, SergioMeneses, hasta mañana
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pone quien es ourselves
<PabloRubianes> que son los contactos
<PabloRubianes> sino no se entiende
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok
<PabloRubianes> el resto esta genial SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jejeje ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, algo como
<SergioMeneses> we need to ask ourselves (Ubuntu Spanish Contacts) what the problem with these teams is
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser
<lunatiCC0> el serialbus esta corriendo
<lunatiCC0> ups
<lunatiCC0> error de canal
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-23
<danielmato> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-24
<SergioMeneses> don PabloRubianes como vamos?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-25
<robertocorrea> Buenas noches.
<robertocorrea> Es mi primea visita a un canal de irc.
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-26
<el> putos
<el> aguante windowwwwwws :3
<Guest82958> botijas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-19
<ubuntero> hola gente
<ubuntero> alguien me podria ayudar con un tema en ubuntu soy nuevo en esto de linux
<ratman> holas
<ratman> cual seria la duda
<ubuntero> hola
<ratman> hlola
<ratman> hola
<ubuntero> hola ratman
<ratman> holas
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> me podrias ayudar con un tema que tengo con ubuntu 13.04 soy nuevo en esto
<ratman> a ver en que puedo 
<ubuntero> intento instalar el samba para compartir con una notebook con win 8 pero me sale esto
<ubuntero> Ubuntu nos dirá que el servicio de compartimiento de archivos no esta instalado y nos preguntará si queremos instalarlo, lógicamente le diremos que Si  Se descargará y se instalará el servicio. 
<ubuntero> perdon eso no era jja es de la guia qu encontre
<ratman> je
<ubuntero> etzio@etzio-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install samba samba-common smbfs smbclient Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho El paquete smbfs no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente Sin embargo, los siguient
<ubuntero> esto es
<ratman> termina ahi 
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> veamo 
<ratman> intenta esto 
<ubuntero> E: El paquete «smbfs» no tiene un candidato para la instalación me falto esto
<ubuntero> s
<ratman> enel escritorio tienes alguna carpeta
<ubuntero> no mismo en el escritorio no pero creo una igual
<ratman> create una para no hacerlo sobre el mismo 
<ratman> intenta hacer boton derecho propiedades
<ubuntero> s
<ratman> a esa carpeta
<ubuntero> s i ta
<ratman> ve a a pestaña compartir
<ratman> y dime si te pregunta algo 
<ubuntero> le pongo compartir?
<ratman> te pregunto algo 
<ubuntero> le puse compartir y le di donde me pone modifica comparticion y no me puso nada
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> um
<ubuntero> viste en la parte donde tenes preferencia para compartir de archivos personales
<ubuntero> me aparece que esta caracteristica no se puede activar porque los paquetes necesarios no esta instalados en su sistema
<ubuntero> eso puede tener algo que ver
<ratman> veamos
<ratman> prueba con esto 
<ubuntero> s
<ratman> sudo apt-get  install  samba samba-common
<ubuntero> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho samba ya está en su versión más reciente. fijado samba como instalado manualmente. samba-common ya está en su versión más reciente. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<ubuntero> me pone eso 
<ratman> entonces samba esta instalado 
<ubuntero> sin embargo lo busco y no esta
<ratman> no ves el equipo desde el win
<ubuntero> no y si voy al centro de software de ubuntu me aparece para instalarlo
<ubuntero> porqu yo lo desintale de eso me acuerdo pero no se si quedan archivos en el systema
<ratman> siempre queda algo pero no deberia molestar
<ratman> intenta isntalarlo desde el centro de software
<ubuntero> bueno gracias igual pero me tengo qeu ir a trabajar en otro momento sigo haber si se puede hacer algo
<ratman> dale estoy por estos ados
<ratman> sino ñluego de digo por consola
<ratman> pero quice evitar esa parte
<ratman> porque a veces la gente se asusta de la consola
<ubuntero> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14384569/Compartir-archivos-entre-Windows-y-Ubuntu---LAN-y-Local.html te paso el link de donde saque la guia
<ratman> :)
<ratman> ahi tengo mi user ratman26
<ratman> cualquier cosa me ubicas por los dos lados
<ubuntero> no ami eso no me asusta es justo lo que quiero aprender a usar la consola a ta buenos nos comunicamos en otro momento bye
<ratman> dale cuando 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-21
<CarlosNeyPastor>  /exit
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-22
<Naudy> saludos
<Naudy> o/
<Naudy> saludos O/
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-23
<car_> hola amigos, hice una presentación con libre office  y no puedo subirla al facebook, algunos de ustedes me pueden ayudar?
<car_> me sale error al subir imagenes
<ratman> holas
<ratman> ummm
<ratman> creo que lo que uelen hacer es convertirlas a video 
<ratman> la otra que estoy leyendo es subirlo a slideshare y de ahi a facebook 
<ratman> pero la verdad no tengo mucha idea ya que no uso facebook
<ratman> :(
<car_> gracias Ratman
<ratman> de nada espero que ayude
<ratman> en algo 
<car_> tarde o temprano lo voy a resolver
<car_> en lo que a mi concierne soy diseñador gáfico estoy a la órden
<ratman> hay algunos lugares por lo que vi que dicen
<ratman> como no desde impres
<ratman> pero en todo caso siempre es pasandolo a video o con ese sitio 
<ratman> o co flash
<car_> estoy probando con algunos formatos sin suerte pero me fijé en los formatos de otro video que tengo ej. ts y voy a intentar renombrar archivo
<ratman> caida
<ratman> car_, los dcc los tengo bloqueados
<a5t3r15m0> hola gente
<ratman> holas
<Naudy> saludos ratman 
<Naudy> o/
<ratman> こんばんわ
<ratman> jeje
<Naudy> ratman, جيد
<ratman> je
<Naudy> lol
<cryptonita> hola
<cryptonita> soy asterismo desde el celular
<ratman> cryptonita, suerte que no soy superman
<ratman> je
<Naudy> lol
<cryptonita> que haces ratman
<cryptonita> tanto tiempo
<cryptonita> pero es crypto, no kripto
<cryptonita> visste
<ratman> aqui llevandolo, sobreviviendo a la presion ehe
<ratman> y yo ratman no superman 
<ratman> creo que la devilidad deberia ser queso 
<ratman> jeje
<cryptonita> saludando al fbu, nsa, cia y todos sus amigos... jje
<cryptonita> fbi*
<cryptonita> hay algun otro canal de comunidsdes linux yoruguas?
<ratman> en irc
<cryptonita> si
<ubuntero> buen dia
<calisto> ratman: como te fue? en el examen?
<ratman> mejor no preguntar jejeje
<calisto> que boludo
<cryptonita> bo el identi.ca de ubuntu-uy
<cryptonita> esta re abandonado no?
<calisto> ni idea de que es eso?
<calisto> así que supongo que abandonado esta
<cryptonita> es como un twitter pero opensource
<cryptonita> microblogging
<cryptonita> esta el link en la pagina de ubuntu uy
<ratman> tuvimos un problema con la web
<ratman> todavia no esta al 100
<cryptonita> que paso?
<ratman> problemas de host y agunas cosas
<ratman> ehhe
<ratman> lo comun 
<ratman> pero de a poco se va recuperando 
<cryptonita> donde esta hosteada?
<ratman> en este omento en otro host nuevo 
<ratman> no recuerdo el nombre
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-24
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien, necesito hacer una consulta
<ratman> buenas
<ubuntero_> Hola a todos
<ubuntero_> ¿Qué pasó con los foros?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-25
<car> hola ratman
<ratman> holas
<car> te paso mi mail para info que me interesa sobre presentaciones en inkscape
<car> carlosre@montevideo.com.uy
<ratman> la anoto 
<ratman> luego te mando algo sobre presentaciones en inkscape
<car> estoy en pañales con ese programa y me interesa mucho.
<car> te lo agradezco
<ratman> sip al principio resulta extraño luego vas viendo lo grande que es 
<ratman> como el vim 
<ratman> jjee
<ratman> mirate este video 
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVay6FTVAU
<ratman> esta bueno ocmo para empezarlo
<car> dicen que el saber no ocupa lugar y desde que me conozco, bajo programas, estudio y me deito
<car> buenissimooooo!!!!
<ratman> me gusta mas jessyink pero es un poco mas complejo sozi es mas simple
<car> estuve viendo algo de jessyink ahora voy a ver el video que recomendaste
<ratman> es muy simple ese
<ratman> y se hace rapido 
<car> vi el vidéo interesante   es un inicio
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> sozi no tiene as que eso y se pueden hacer cosas muy interesantes solo con eso 
<car> lo voy a practicar con cosas más complicadas a ver que pasa
<ratman> http://fabkzo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/qrcodesozi.svg
<ratman> es un ejemplo
<hackdark> señoritas....
<ratman> aah
<ratman> que sue;o
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-18
<magu42> y que inventaste ratman ?
<magu42> con los dominios
<ratman> nas
<magu42> nas
<ratman> toy pensando
<ratman> todavai
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> piense nomás
<magu42> no te olvides de mandarme las fotos para subir a la wiki
<magu42> si dejo pasar el tiempo me olvido
<ratman> sip tengo que achicarlas
<ratman> jejje
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> dale como están 
<magu42> yo las achico con el draw creo que era
<magu42> ratman⟿ después de tanto revolver encontré
<magu42> https://www.google.com.uy/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mec.gub.uy%2Finnovaportal%2Ffile%2F55772%2F1%2Fprograma_encuentro_nacional_de_centros_mec_20141.pdf&ei=-kXxU_aQL6b58AH5ooCAAw&usg=AFQjCNGb7HDjQquUA4jgkzVjOmvp_1DiGw&sig2=qomPJ0Dk830_WwNw2qdaAg
<magu42> pucha que cacho de url
<magu42> no encontre pagina del evento 
<magu42> solo esa descarga del programa
<magu42> con eso tengo que armar algo en la wiki
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> uf
<ratman> toy viendo de reducir las imagenes
<magu42> no problem
<magu42> toy viendo que hago con esa imagen pdf
<ratman> mande
<magu42> le estoy dando al inskape , a la imagen
<magu42> bajando
<magu42> ratman !!!! cuantas fotos le sacaste al niño con el butiá?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> saco 4 creo se salvan como para esto 
<ratman> varias
<ratman> ejej
<ratman> yep
<ratman> pase algunas como pa que tengan 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> divino el nene , pero no es lo uqe necesito para documentar ésto
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> pero las otras sirven
<magu42_> yes
<ratman> la de daniel no 
<ratman> ejjeje
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> acostumbro a subir 4 
<magu42> en este caso
<magu42> las del programa del mec también van , son dos mas
<magu42> texto no encuentro nada , tendré que improvisar algo 
<ratman> es complicado
<magu42> nah , me cuesta pero ta
<magu42> siempre invento algo al final
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ratman⟿ no tenés mas fotos ?
<ratman> tmando alguna mas
<magu42> barbaro 
<magu42> la idea es que documenten que estuvimos ahi , nada más
<ratman> ahi fue
<ratman> a ver si sirve
<magu42> todavia no llega
<magu42> bajando
<magu42> ahi va , con todo eso armo algo
<ratman> :)
<ratman> hora de dormir
<ratman> rajo al sebre
<magu42> subo algo mas a la wiki y me voy también
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> mañana mando aquello 
<magu42> dale y yo lo de la wiki
<ratman> ok gracias
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-20
<magu42> ratman⟿ ping
<ratman> holas
<magu42_> mugre adinet y su cambio de ip
<ratman> holas
<ratman> jejje
<magu42_> ahora sigo con éste nick
<magu42_> necesito un pequeño favor
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> dinero no tengo 
<ratman> jejeje
<magu42_> naahhh
<magu42_> yo tampoco
<ratman> je
<magu42_> je
<ratman> y mitad de mes
<magu42_> mp
<ratman> ok
<magu42_> nas ratman 
<ratman> nas
<magu42_> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-21
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> ahi 
<ratman> tiranod
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no marca ausencia ni de casualidad
<ratman> je
<magu42> eso que el sabado lo hablamos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> porque antel no cambia las ip de madrugada!!!
<magu42> siempre a ésta hora 
<magu42> que ganas de joder
<ratman> je
<juacom99> wenas...
<magu42> juacom99  como va
<juacom99> hola magu como estas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<juacom99> bien bien
<juacom99> volviendo al irc depues de un buen tiempo :P
<magu42> +1
<ratman> holas
<juacom99> wenas ratman
<magu42>     NAS NOCHES
<ratman> nas
<juacom99> nos vemos gente...
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-22
<snavatta> Buenas
<ratman> buenas
* ratman changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<snavatta> Que andan haciendo ?
<ratman> como va snavatta 
<snavatta> Bien, haciendo deberes; Que se hablo la semana pasada?
<ratman> entre todo 
<ratman> lo del sitio nuevo 
<snavatta> y como es eso?
<ratman> se levaanto un dominio temporal 
<ratman> mientras no se arregla el dominio 
<snavatta> y cual va a ser la funcionalidad y el objetivo del sitio nuevo?
<ratman> anterior
<ratman> la primera tener la web activa
<ratman> y los pasos siguentes creo ue seria una renovacion de la misma
<snavatta> ah
<ratman> como van esos deberes
<snavatta> ahi van, son calculos de sub redes
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas, permiso
<snavatta> adelante
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias, como andan todos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> snavatta hace pila que no te veia por estos lares...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, todo manso?
<ratman> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<ratman> tirando 
<snavatta> Como fue eso de q quede en rojo, no se usar muy bien esto
<snavatta> Yo me habia tomado un año libre de todo
<ratman> es bueno eso 
<ratman> a veces hay ue bajar un poco 
<snavatta> Tenia q estudiar y ta, sigo teniendo q estudiar
<snavatta> Debo materias del año pasado q todavia no salve, me queda el periodo de setiembre y si no las paso no puedo pasar el año
<ratman> pues a derle 
<CarlosNeyPastor> consejo de ratman +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman alguna novedad del BQ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> phone
<ratman> no mucho mas de lo de la otra vez
<ratman> pregunte si habia idea de precio y todabia no me contestaron 
<ratman> o mi hermano no pregunto jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<ratman> estoy haciendo busquedas privadas en google para aumentar el rankin no se si realmente sirva
<ratman> pero por lo menos ahora esta en 40 
<ratman> de promedio
<CarlosNeyPastor> mañana hago un script en el trabajo para aumentar las visitas
<ratman> no se si funcione pero buen
<ratman> igual no esta mal para tener 4 dias
<ratman> de levantado 
<snavatta> Termine los deberes, despues si necesitan algo con el sitio (diseño o ideas o cualquier cosa) me dicen
<snavatta> Me retiro
<ratman> que rapido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vuelvo en un ratito
<ratman> ok
<ratman> holas magu
<ratman> como fue todo
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> bien y alli 
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> seguimos editando el texto para agesic
<magu42> quedó algo final para mandar mañana
<magu42> llegará a la lista de correo mañana supongo
<ratman> a ok
<magu42> ah no 
<magu42> es reservado , me olvidaba
<ratman> jej
<magu42> después te explivo el porque
<magu42> nos lo pidieron asi expresamente
<ratman> no te preocupes
<magu42> igual por la bola que nos puedan dar 
<magu42> el trabajo está hecho al menos
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas pablo 
<ratman> cuanto aumentastes
<magu42> PabloRubianes hola
<PabloRubianes> que comi y no estaba en casa comiendo
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> en fin perdon la demora
<magu42> a ver si cuanto te vás marcas ausencia
<magu42> :-)
<ratman>  	Consulta 	Impresiones 	Clics 	CTR 	Posición media
<ratman> 	ubuntu uruguay 	39 	22 	56% 	40
<ratman> posicion media 40 
<magu42> ehh???
<ratman> son estadisticas del sitio 
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42>    NAS NOCHES
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-23
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<juacom99> wenas SergioMeneses...
<SergioMeneses> juacom99, saludos
<ratman> nqw
<ratman> nas
<magu42> ratman⟿ fijate en los comentarios bien arriba 
<magu42> dice que probó todo lo obvio
<magu42> alguna macana se mandó y no se acuerda jeje
<ratman> lo malo es que en unos min me llaman a comer
<ratman> jeje
<leonverde> llegamos
<ratman> holas leonverde 
<leonverde> hola gente
<magu42> a mi tambien ratman 
<leonverde> como va?
<magu42> hola leonverde 
<magu42> leonverde ratman sigan acá , yo leo jeje
<leonverde> dale
<ratman> leonverde, hay algun cambio de configuracion 
<betto> buenas
<ratman> que no sea la de defecto 
<ratman> buenas
<leonverde> si
<magu42> hola betto 
<leonverde> queres haga un pastebin?
<leonverde> hola betto
<ratman> si demoro es que esto con mi perra que se asusto 
<magu42> http://debian.org.uy
<ratman> me llaman, puede ser que me esperen 30 min 
<magu42> http://paste.debian.net
<leonverde> dale anda tranquilo
<magu42> le erré
<ratman> es el cumple de mi vieja
<ratman> eje
<betto> si estamos un sabado al mediodia en un canal de irc.. es que creo que podemos esperar :)
<betto> :P
<magu42> :-)
<leonverde> vuelvo en un rato
<leonverde> hasta ahora
<betto> al pedo instale el mirc, si esta la version web :S
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> por eso la puse en fb 
<magu42> a veces es más facil
<betto> encima estoy con la garcha de windows 7 porque la unica pc que tengo ahora es la del laburo
<betto> hace anios que no tocaba un windows... era tan feliz jaja
<magu42> si no estoy en casa que tengo xchat , pongo en goole webchat.freenode.net
<magu42> y llegas al link que puse
<magu42> siempre está primero
<magu42> je
<betto> genial.. ahora lo tendre siempre en cuenta
<magu42> bueno leonverde salió un rato , ratman comiendo, seguiremos con ssh más tarde
<magu42> :-)
<betto> dale..
<betto> hablamos.. igual dejo conectado
<magu42> igual yo
<ratman> holas
<magu42> salió leonverd 
<ratman> ok
<magu42> es mala hora
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> volverá 
<ratman> tava biendo lo del hackatom 
<ratman> viendo 
<magu42> ratman⟿ mas tarde , después de comer me ayudas con algunas dudas de ssh
<magu42> me puse a leer 
<magu42> jugar con el , y está bueno
<magu42> que gil nunca le habia dado bola
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> si lo se
<ratman> creo que 
<ratman> vpy a aprebechar a ir al ñoba
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> dale , voy a comer 
<magu42> de tarde/noche seguimos
<juacom99> como anda ratman
<ratman> nas juacom99
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo bien?
<ratman> ahi tirando 
<ratman> has de ves en cuando busquedas a la url 
<ratman> si puede ser en ventana privada
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> modifique los datos en Lauchpad que teniamos desactualizados
<ratman> esta por el 41
<ratman> igual hay que ver que julin pase los dns a este
<ratman> ya que el rankin de esos son mucho mejores
<CarlosNeyPastor> sigue sin responder?
<ratman> y bueno 
<ratman> estaba mirando la foto de ubucon 
<ratman> nauty con la remra de ubuntu uruguay 
<ratman> con el tero
<ratman> Ñ=
<ratman> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> anda!?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pasame el link
<ratman> esta en plus
<ratman> https://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/sets/72157646295956098/ ﻿
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame dos minutos, agreden mi puerta y voy a ver quien es capaz de tal hecho bandalico
 * CarlosNeyPastor va atender a quien golpea la puerta de su casa, ya redgresa
<CarlosNeyPastor> volv i 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que grande Naudy con la remera de Ubuntu Uy!
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vuelvo mas tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> cualquier cosa mandame un Telegram y me conecto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos a los presentes
<magu42> ssh +1
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-24
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> holas
<magu42> como va
<ratman> tirando
<ratman> je
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> sigo fajado con ssh
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> probame algo ratman 
<ratman> que
<magu42> ssh eduardo@86.55.3.197
<magu42> tengo un temita con el port forwarding del router
<magu42> ups
<ratman> nop
<magu42> ssh eduardo@186.55.3.197
<magu42> faltaba el uno jeje
<ratman> si llegue
<magu42> contra   eduardo
<magu42> es el lubuntu del sabado , no tiene nada 
<ratman> sip
<ratman> y que pasa si ahora
<ratman> hago rm /
<magu42> D+
<ratman> he
<magu42> jajajaja
<ratman> root@eduardo:~# 
<magu42> fijate , ves algo en el escritotio
<magu42> escritorio*
<ratman> yo cambiaia ese pass
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> nahhh
<ratman> lubuntu_12_10_quantal_quetzal_wallpaper_by_zenicstriker-d5lvxda.png
<magu42> eso mismo
<magu42> grande ratman 
<ratman> si bes cuadraditos
<magu42> ah no 
<ratman> es que ya borro la mayoria
<magu42> grande yo 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> es una insalacion limpia de lubuntu , no hay nada de nada
<ratman> recuerda quitar el fordward
<magu42> ese archivo es un fondo de pantalla
<ratman> luego 
<magu42> yeahhhh
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> pregunta
<ratman> si
<magu42> para acceder de ida y vuelta en todas las maquinas de mi lan
<ratman> no entendi 
<magu42> tengo que tener openshh-server en todas no =
<magu42> tengo que tener openshh-server en todas no?
<ratman> ummmm 
<ratman> podria hacer que no 
<magu42> me explico
<ratman> pero si 
<ratman> haber 
<magu42> en la de mi hija tiene el cliente 
<magu42> se conecta con la mia y todo bien
<ratman> si queires conectar a cualquiera desde cualquiera si 
<magu42> me manda cosas y me lleva cosas
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> eso era 
<magu42> grax
<magu42> por ahora grax
<ratman> eso no quita que piense 
<ratman> um no necesitas en todos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> no?
<magu42> como me conecto yo con la de ella , si no tiene un servidor corriendo?
<ratman> tiene que tener un server
<ratman> de ssh
<magu42> ahh  por eso 
<magu42> ya entendi 
<magu42> ssh eduardo@186.55.3.197
<magu42> probá de vuelta
<magu42> si eres tan amable
<ratman> cambio de ip 
<ratman> o otra maquina
<magu42> ok
<magu42> solo cambie el forwarding del router
<magu42> de lujo
<magu42> salado el ssh
<magu42> si no fuera por la pregunta del muchacho de hoy ,  no me percataba 
<ratman> na eso no es nada
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> uieres algunas cosas
<ratman> divertidas
<magu42> imaginome 
<magu42> yeahh
<magu42> recién estoy leyendo lo basico
<ratman> uno facil 
<ratman> has un ssh a otro equipo 
<ratman> de esta forma
<ratman> ssh -X eduardo@186.55.3.197
<ratman> o a la ip local
<ratman> es mejor 
<ratman> ehe
<ratman> luego ejecuta gedit
<magu42> le digo yes
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> es qe tas accediendo por la ip de afuera
<ratman> siempre te pide la primer vista
<magu42> ta , cambié por la local
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> ejecuta gedit
<ratman> y veras que te lo abre
<ratman> estarasejecutando e gedit del otro equipo
<magu42> sudo apt-get install gedit
<magu42> en lubuntu no viene
<ratman> buen 
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> cualquier otro 
<magu42> para que lo instalo
<ratman> firefox
<magu42> ahhh nano
<ratman> na que sea grafico 
<ratman> sino no tiene gracia
<ratman> sino te decia vim
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> abrió un firefox
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> tar zcf - /home/mihome/micarpeta/ | ssh usuario@servidor "cat > /destino/micarpeta.tgz" 
<magu42> -X habilita las equis
<ratman> realiza un respaldo en otro equipo 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> anormal!!  como sabés eso de memoria   jajajajaja
<ratman> ya lo habia escrito 
<ratman> ejej
<ratman> ahora algo 
<ratman> supongamos que tenemos 2 equipos en una red
<ratman> a y b
<ratman> si solo a tiene acceso a internet 
<ratman> pero queremso entrar en b
<ratman> podemos hacer 
<magu42> un tunel
<ratman>  ssh –t usuario@a ssh usuario@b
<magu42> eso es un tunel ssh?
<ratman> no exactamente 
<magu42> lei algo de eso hoy , pensé que era ésto
<magu42> ahhh no  , ya recuerdo
<magu42> pero parecido
<ratman> un tunel seria ssh -N -L puerto:destino:puerto usuario@ip
<magu42> entiendo
<magu42> dame 10 min ratman 
<magu42> ya vuelvo
<ratman> ok
<ratman> y bueno dejo este rsync -avz -e ssh usuario@destino:/remote/dir /this/dir/   
<ratman> para usar rsync  y ssh jeje
 * juacom99 en TF2
<magu42> volvi 
<ratman> :)
<magu42> tremendo ssh
<magu42> no imaginaba las cosas que se pueden hacer
<ratman> estoy como cama de mi perra
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> me pidio subir y se durmio 
<magu42> malcriada a más no poder
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> culpa de los viejos
<magu42> si,  seguro
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> pregunta
<ratman> si
<magu42> para activar las equis
<magu42> siempre debo conectarme
<magu42> con -X de entrada
<ratman> con -X
<magu42> pero de entrada
<ratman> como de entrada
<magu42> después , no tiene arreglo
<ratman> cuando conectas
<magu42> claro
<magu42> si me conecto sin -X
<ratman> fall
<magu42> despúes no puedo activar las X
<magu42> o si
<ratman> noop
<magu42> ahh , eso
<ratman> la baje 
<ratman> ya me canse
<ratman> ehe
<magu42> ratman⟿ el muchacho del ssh en facebook , pregunta y se contesta solo jajajaja
<magu42> algo de lo que me decias hoy
<magu42> de que ssh en ubuntu no tiene root no sé donde
<ratman> no esta habilitado 
<magu42> explicaselo en fb , y lo leo ahi
<ratman> es pero no llegue a eso 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo sé
<magu42> todo tuyo
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/10152623469846280/?notif_t=group_comment_reply
<magu42> no le responden los comandos como usuario root , pero si con sudo
<magu42> ??
<magu42> ahi me perdi
<ratman> si haces sudo su
<ratman> entras a root pero con cosas del usuario 
<magu42> y con lo del  -   ni te digo
<ratman> si haces sudo su -
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<magu42> pruebo eso
<ratman> carga las variables del usuario root
<ratman> nas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> explicaselo 
<ratman> tuvo bueno el evento felicitaciones
<ratman> eso intento pero no entiende
<ratman> y odio hablar por face
<magu42> felicitaciones SergioMeneses 
<magu42> habla por face , no te hagas el coso
<magu42> ;.)
<magu42> explique con pedagogica paciencia don ratman 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, felicitaciones?
<ratman> no tendo eso 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<ratman> por el evento 
<ratman> por que va a ser jejej
<SergioMeneses> por aqui estuvo Fernando de uruguay
<magu42> ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> gracias
<magu42> ahh
<SergioMeneses> andamos recolectando fotos para publicarlas
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ distraido
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no vino porq el es muy cool para eso xD
<SergioMeneses> magu42, ;)
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> sabemos perfectamente el trabajo que dá organizar un evento asi , y por lo que vemos en las fotos
<magu42> trabajaron y muuuuucho
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> un monton
<SergioMeneses> pero el evento fue espectacular! un montooooon de gente y muy buena acogida
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> quiero hacer otra jejeje
<magu42> si,  podemos apreciar por las fotos que andan en la vuelta , que estuvo muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<ratman> magu42, ue paso con Rosanna Lemes
<ratman> habra podido leer 
<ratman> o tal vez se perdio entre tantos hablando en su tema
<magu42> no sé , no contesto más
<magu42> me quedé con la duda
<magu42> te cansaste con el flaco
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ratman⟿ dejala por esa
<magu42> hoy temprano me aseguró que había instalado bien ssh
<magu42> y service ssh status no le daba nada
<magu42> es un cara de loco ,  instal
<magu42> instaló por lo que hay por ahi , y no se dio cuenta que le faltaba el server
<magu42> sudo aptitude install ssh  no instala el server
<magu42> je
<ratman> je
<magu42> me calientan lo flacos que no saben (todo bien) pero se hacen los super no se que
<magu42> no sabes , pregunta , con educación , modestia y aprendé
<magu42> me quemé
<magu42> jejeje
<Agamenon> hola amigos
<Agamenon> como estan''
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-18
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?=
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> acá, llevandola
<CarlosNeyPastor> reparando la nena
<CarlosNeyPastor> usted?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una consulta asesina para hacer ya que mi memoria esta fallando
<magu42> peleando con una hp laserjet 4 plus que me regalaron 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como restablezco los permisos de /home/user para que no sean ejecutables todos los textos que tengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> era 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo chown ....no me acuerdo el resto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42_> antel!!! y la pmqtp
<magu42_> tas ahi CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> CarlosNeyPastor asesino a magu42
<CarlosNeyPastor> yap 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando por aca
<magu42_> primero ls -l /home/user
<magu42_> para ver los permisos que tiene
<magu42_> y luego lo que tu prefieras
<magu42_> chmod xxx nombredearchivo
<magu42_> donde xxx es UGO  user group other
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:20:11)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-19
<asterismo> hola señoritas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-21
<asterismo_m2> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-22
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:48:43)
